# Poopli FAQ for AVS



## heathriel

I got bored at work today, so I wrote this. I sent it to archie but he might have a different one ready to go, so I figured it might help someone here









*Poopli FAQ (as of 1/22/04)


What is Poopli?*


Poopli is an online database of television shows available for sharing from ReplayTV users.

*Why do I need Poopli?*


A centralized database of television offerings is more efficient than the typical request and pray method. With Poopli, you will know in an instant what shows are available. If a show is not listed, there is a special request section.

*I still don't understand.*


Basically, without Poopli, you have a very slim chance of finding another user able and willing to send you the show you want.

*Ok, so how do I use it?*


First, you need to create a user account. Go to http://www.poopli.com and click New User Registration. On the next page, you will be prompted to select your Replay Type (this is your model number - if you have front panel control buttons, choose 4xxx. If you don't, choose 5xxx. If you want to get fancy, choose the actual model number you own.)


Next, enter your RTV ID. This number can be found on your ReplayTV by selecting with the remote control Menu, then Setup, then Internet Identity and Address Book. If you are prompted with a screen asking you to enter in a port number or screen name, do so. (Remember the port number you choose: you will need to instruct your router to forward all incoming requests for that port to your Replay's IP.) On the actual address entry screen, your RTV ID will be the 15 digit number in the upper right hand corner.


Choose your connection speed, then enter your email address and pick a username and password. Hit submit, and then wait for the email you will receive to activate your account.

*I searched and searched, and I don't see Internet Identity and Address Book. Can I still use Poopli?*


In a word, no. If you don't have that option in your Settings menu, you have a 55xx series ReplayTV. These units are not capable of Internet Video Sharing.

*There's no option for dial-up. Can I still use Poopli?*


No. These show files are massive; over a phone line they could take weeks to transfer. Therefore, the only way to share files is through a broadband internet connection.

*Ok, I'm activated. Now what?*


Go to http://www.poopli.com and login with your account. You will be taken to the Show Requests screen. Here you will find all the non-specific show requests (ie, requests for shows that are not available in the database.) You may see shows that recently aired listed here: This is because the server only syncs once a day, and the database may not have updated yet to show that show as recorded. If you see a show here that you have, feel free to click on the name of the show and initiate a transfer.

*How do I initiate a transfer?*


On the Show Requests, Show Transfers and Show Database screens, you will see television show names in the Show colum. Each of these links are clickable. Depending on the screen, a different pop-up window will open when you click on the name.

*I got a popup that says Respond to show request. What do I do?*


This appears when you click on a show name on the Show Requests page or the Show Transfers page under the Show Database - Shows others are requesting from me section. This screen is only for use when you are replying to a person who has requested something.


Assuming you have the show and are willing to send it, all the information you will need to contact the person is listed on this screen. On your ReplayTV unit, hit Replay Guide and select the requested show. On the resulting pop-up menu, click Send Show. Click Add New User and enter the Replay ID. Hit Done and wait for it to contact the unit. If it is successful, select the person's name on the send screen (an X will appear in the box to the right of their name) and then select Send Show. If you get a sent successfully message, return to the Poopli pop-up and select Send Show.


If they are not successfully added, return to the Poopli pop-up and select Could not contact unit.


If you change your mind and decide not to send the show, in the Poopli pop-up select Cancel.

*I see letters in the Replay ID in the pop-up, but my Replay will only let me enter in numbers. What gives?*


The person who has requested the show either has a 55xx series replay or did not correctly enter their Replay ID. Select Could not contact unit and ignore the request.

*How do I request a show?*


There are two ways to do this. First, you should click Show Database and search for the name of the show for which you are looking. If you find it, click on the name of the show. This will take you to a page where you will be able to choose from individual episodes. If you find the one you are looking for, click the show name to the left of the correct episode. In the resulting pop-up window, simply click Request Show and the other ReplayTV owner will be notified of your request. You may also select Cancel if you decide against the transfer.


If you are unable to locate the show you want in the database, click the Request a Show option in the Poopli Menu bar. Enter in the Show Name, Episode Name (if known) and the Air Date of the show you want. Click Submit Query and your request will now be visible on the Show Requests page.

*How do I share my shows?*


Click on the Account tab on the Poopli menu bar. The ID you entered when you signed up for a Poopli account should be displayed. Click on that ID.


A window will pop up called Replay Unit Details. Enter in the information that corresponds to your replay. The Unit Name is the name you selected when setting up the Internet Identity and Address Book on your ReplayTV unit. Click the box that says shared, and enter your http://My.ReplayTV.com username and password. Select Update Unit when done, or Cancel to exit the screen with no changes.


You can add as many units as you have by clicking Add a Unit on the Account Details page and then following the same steps above.

*What the heck is http://My.ReplayTV.com and why would I give you my password?*


The only way for Poopli to know what shows you have is to login to your MyReplayTV account. That website is hosted by Digital Networks North America, the owners of ReplayTV. Every time your ReplayTV connects for a guide update, it also transfers the listings of shows currently in your Replay Guide. Once a day, Poopli connects to MyReplayTV and downloads this information to populate its Show Database.


Without entering your login information, you will be unable to share shows on Poopli, but you may still receive them. For Poopli to thrive, however, we need as many people as possible sharing their show listings.


To find out more about MyReplayTV, click Menu and then select Setup on your ReplayTV unit, then select MyReplayTV Registration. All further information can be found through there.

*Ok, I've responded to a request. What now?*


Now, you are at the mercy of the person receiving the show. There is no way for you to know if they have received it unless they tell you. You can go to the Show Transfers screen at any time and look under Shows I am sending. In the Progress column, you can see the percentage of the transfer that has been completed as of the date/time in the Last Updated column. If you see N/A, either the transfer has not yet begun, or the user does not wish to update the progress manually. In this case, you may click on their name under the Sent To column and ask for a status update.


If the show you sent is not appearing anywhere on that page, check the Completed Transfers page. Once a show has moved there, it is safe for you to delete it from your ReplayTV unit.

*I know I sent a show, but I can't find it on either the Show Transfers or Completed Transfers screen.*


You most likely have multiple ReplayTV units registered with Poopli. In the Profile pull-down menu in the upper right of the Poopli window, select another ReplayTV unit. Follow the instructions above for each ReplayTV until you find the show.


If it is still nowhere to be found, send a message to [email protected] explaining there is a possible display bug.

*Someone has agreed to send me a show. What do I do?*


First, check your ReplayTV unit under the Received tab. Select the show title and from the resulting pop-up select Accept Show. Check on it every few hours to track the progress, and login to Poopli to enter that percentage in by going to the Show Transfers screen and clicking the show name, then entering in the % done in the corresponding box in the resulting pop-up window.

*I got the email that says it is being sent, but I have nothing under Received on my Replay. How do I get the show?*


The sender may be having problems contacting your machine. Click on their name in the Show Transfers screen and send them a message explaining the problem.

*Can I request the same show from multiple people?*


Sure you can. However, once you start receiving that show from one person, mark any other transfer requests for that show as cancelled or completed so the other users know you do not need the show anymore.

*I have a problem/question that isn't listed here.*


This FAQ was written in 30 minutes off the top of my head. Post your question and I'll answer it and add it.


----------



## joesc1

Wow Heather! And you did all that from memory while you are at work? Jeez, I couldn't remember half the steps necessary for some of this. Very impressive and very well written. Archie should definitely use this. It has my vote!


One minor nit though, I would change the How to Request a show section. I usually prefer to put my show request on the Show Request list for a couple of days, and then after I've gotten no response, I the peruse the Show Database. Mostly because I don't read the email account I have linked to poopli very often, and I don't feel like I'm imposing on someone when requesting a show.


Maybe that portion should be put to a vote?


----------



## Dan the Man

Thanks....

I think one question that still needs to be finalized is the etiquette of requesting a show. If there are 5 users which have the show you want, do you: a) request from one at a time b) request from all c) post to the "requests" section and wait for one of the users to respond?


This was touched on in another thread, but no decision was ever made. This would be good information for the FAQ.


----------



## heathriel

I put my personal etiquette in the FAQ: that is, request the show from the user directly if it is listed. It is kinda like a "RTFM" thing: if the question is already answered somewhere else, why waste bandwith by asking it again?


The person is sharing shows because they want to. I'm more likely to notice an email sent to me saying that someone wants a show than to look through the show requests section every day.


And as for requesting from multiple people, hellz yeah. This goes back to the Planet Replay days where people would not respond to requests for ages. If you wait, it may get deleted and you will lower your chances of getting the show.


Best to hedge your bets by requesting things right away and keeping the senders updated.


----------



## icecow

It crossed my mind that the information about 55xx replays not working with poopli/noIVS should be moved to the very top and be one of the First things explained. Otherwise there will be a constant stream of people who get their hopes way up then get let down when they discover their 55xx cant do any of it.


Of course.. if that's what you are trying to do it's different


Perhaps..

After 'What is poopli?'


have the next one read "What ReplayTV Models can be used with poopli?"

Compatible Models: 4000 and 5000 series ReplayTVs

Incompatible Models: *5500* series, 3000 series ReplayTVs and all Panasonic Showstoppers.


something like that.


it's just feedback, if you don't agree..ignore it


cow


----------



## Wrecks




> Quote:
> I think one question that still needs to be finalized is the etiquette of requesting a show. If there are 5 users which have the show you want, do you: a) request from one at a time b) request from all c) post to the "requests" section and wait for one of the users to respond?



It used to be that you could order something from a company and request that it be sent C.O.D. Then when it arrived, you paid for it.


No more.


The reason is this: People would call every company they could think of to buy something and request that it be sent C.O.D. from each of them. Whichever one arrived first they would pay for, and refuse all the rest of them.


Those companies that got their merchandise back had to pay the shipping charges to the customer *AND* back again. After that, they would make a new rule that nothing gets sent out C.O.D. ever again.


----------



## TheDreamer

You forgot the origin of the name "Poopli".....


The Dreamer


----------



## bakerzdosen

If anyone cares, I tend to agree with this. I've had to respond to a couple of requests this week already that I'd deleted. I think your chances go up of getting a show if you doing it this way. Now, this isn't to say that there isn't a better way, just that for the way things are now, I think this is the best way of phrasing the instructions.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by heathriel_
> *I put my personal etiquette in the FAQ: that is, request the show from the user directly if it is listed. It is kinda like a "RTFM" thing: if the question is already answered somewhere else, why waste bandwith by asking it again?
> 
> 
> The person is sharing shows because they want to. I'm more likely to notice an email sent to me saying that someone wants a show than to look through the show requests section every day.
> 
> 
> And as for requesting from multiple people, hellz yeah. This goes back to the Planet Replay days where people would not respond to requests for ages. If you wait, it may get deleted and you will lower your chances of getting the show.
> 
> 
> Best to hedge your bets by requesting things right away and keeping the senders updated.*


----------



## icecow

healthriel,

for your good dead I made you a few optional 65 x 65 AVS friendly pictures.


cow

 

heathriel pics.zip 16.236328125k . file


----------



## AJStone




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by icecow_
> *healthriel,
> 
> for your good dead I made you a few optional 65 x 65 AVS friendly pictures.
> 
> 
> cow*



I hope you meant *deed* .


----------



## heathriel

Aww, thanks icecow


----------



## bakerzdosen

That's what you get for leaving those pictures out there...










ah... google.


----------



## Rudy

Nice job Heather. Hope this or something similar gets put up on Poopli soon!


----------



## HarryTheHat

How long does it take to transfer a half hour show recorded in Med. Quality on average assuming both the receiver and sender have a decent broadband Internet connection?


Most people's upload speed is much less than their down load speed, so I have to believe it would take forever for the sender to send a 1 Gigabyte half hour file.


It sounds like a good idea until you do the math.


----------



## plyons10

Usually you can conservatively estimate the send time by assuming a 128Kbps upload cap (typical cable co. cap figure, for those who are capped).


----------



## tluxon

Forget the math. If there's ever a show that you just _have_ to see, you'll be willing to wait a few days. If you don't want to wait, just drop the need to see the show








.


----------



## heathriel




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by HarryTheHat_
> *How long does it take to transfer a half hour show recorded in Med. Quality on average assuming both the receiver and sender have a decent broadband Internet connection?
> *



Unfortunately, there's really no way to generalize this point for a FAQ.


I sent someone a 1 hour at high quality show last night at 10pm and it was fully transferred before I woke up in the morning. I received a 1 hour at high quality show starting Monday morning and received it fully last night around 8pm.


I have a fast connection, so I was able to send a 3 gig file in under 10 hours. The other dude didn't, so he sent the 3 gig file in over 72.


----------



## HarryTheHat

Just for fun here's the math:


Assuming a 250Kbs upload speed and 10% overhead:


A 1 hr medium quality program of 1.58 Gig would take:


250kbits/sec = 250,000 / 8 = 31,250 Bytes/sec


Apply overhead... 31,250 * .9 = 28,125 Bytes/sec


So 1,580,000,000 Bytes / 28,125 Bytes/sec = 56,178 seconds


56,178 seconds = 15.6 hours.


----------



## sundance44

I have used poopli to get shows that I missed, and it is great despite the fact that it takes a loooong time to download. On the shows that I received the download speed varied from 5 kb/sec to 30 kb/sec, this is using a wireless g network and cable modem.


However, my question is whether anyone knows how to change your username and password for replaytv.


thanks


----------



## Hover




> Quote:
> *I know I sent a show, but I can't find it on either the Show Transfers or Completed Transfers screen.*
> 
> 
> You most likely have multiple ReplayTV units registered with Poopli. In the Profile pull-down menu in the upper right of the Poopli window, select another ReplayTV unit. Follow the instructions above for each ReplayTV until you find the show.
> 
> 
> If it is still nowhere to be found, send a message to [email protected] explaining there is a possible display bug.



Something you might want to add there is that the person requesting the show might have cancelled it after you already sent it. I have had this done to me several times in the past and I don't know what happened till I check my email and see that it was cancelled.


Also, a point was made in another thread about people making those multiple requests of the same show to different users. Since you can only send a single show to 15 different people, you don't want to be wasting it on the impatient people who request it from 5 different users, maybe 2 or 3 send it, and then cancel the send from 2 of them. That's 1 wasted send for each of those guys, not to mention the time and effort to go through the steps of entering their ISN# etc. I for one have never had anybody not send me a show that I have requested on poopli. Granted I've only received about 10-15 shows through there but 0/15 is good odds to me. Maybe just mention that mulitple requests can do more harm than good and should only be used on important shows...











Very nice job on the FAQ btw


----------



## j.m.




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sundance44_
> *I have used poopli to get shows that I missed, and it is great despite the fact that it takes a loooong time to download. On the shows that I received the download speed varied from 5 kb/sec to 30 kb/sec, this is using a wireless g network and cable modem.
> *



Once again, this is NOT a limitation of IVS itself. Rather, it is a limitation of most people's broadband connections. Many, if not most, cable/DSL users have an *upload* speed capped at 128kbps (16KB/s) or 256kbps (32KB/s). Thus, even though most broadband users' download speed is capped at 1024kbps or more, your actual download speed will always be limited by the sender's upload speed. Thus, your stated receive speed on the high end of "30 kb/sec" (which should have read KB/sec) was actually very good for the usual broadband connections.


----------



## TheDreamer

Well, aside from what I keep around as test clips...I've only hit the 15 send limit twice so far. Once during the spring....I was sending like crazy....even recorded season finales for shows that I don't watch...and others I recorded the same finale on more than one machine.


Though I found that even though it was really slow, due to upstream cap....having lots of people downloading from a machine can cause problems.....for one machine I was rebooting it at least once a day....of course I had about 20+ people downloading from it.


More recently....it is an episode of Taken....though I must be getting close to the limit for Battlestar Galactica (and I wasted a couple of the sends on requestors on poopli and one on Y!). Someday I'll get around to watching them myself...and then they'll be gone.


The Dreamer


----------



## icecow

What happens if I accept a show after the person has already deleted it? Does it tell me, the reciever(me), any messages? Does it just give me a raw error messsage? Does it just act like it's downloading and sit?


Also, here's a hypothetical situation. A guy (or heathriel) sends me a show. I accept it and go out of town for a month. When I get back it's 60% done says there's a network error. The sender still has the show on his replaytv (but I don't know that, I'm just hoping) . So I pause it then accept it again. Does this mean I'll get the show and the sender won't know I'm downloading at all (assuming the show is still there)?


cow


----------



## bull51

I can answer the first part. Yes it will say "there has been an error..." and it lists several things that may have happened, one being 'the sender may have deleted the show from his Replay'.


The second part is a good question. If you get the network error message does your Replay not even try to reconnect until you pause and resume? Will it, on it's own try and reconnect?


Edit: How do I know the first part? Because I sent a test clip to a few people who requested it and then immediately deleted it because either I'm a complete dope or I have the shortest attention span ever. I personally think it's a combination of the two. Anyway I received private messages with the "the sender may have deleted' errors mentioned and I had to admit to having done so.


----------



## djerikd




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by icecow_
> *Also, here's a hypothetical situation. A guy (or heathriel) sends me a show. I accept it and go out of town for a month. When I get back it's 60% done says there's a network error. The sender still has the show on his replaytv (but I don't know that, I'm just hoping) . So I pause it then accept it again. Does this mean I'll get the show and the sender won't know I'm downloading at all (assuming the show is still there)?
> 
> 
> cow*



Yes. I recently moved cross-country and was in the middle of a transfer (thanks JPL500) when the Replays got unplugged and packed. Nearly a month later, I hooked them up again. All it took was one net-connect , a pause of the transfer, and a resume of the transfer to get it going again. The show finished transferring a couple of hours later.


----------



## joesc1




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bull51_
> *
> 
> The second part is a good question. If you get the network error message does your Replay not even try to reconnect until you pause and resume? Will it, on it's own try and reconnect?
> *



There is no need to pause the transfer and resume. The replay will automatically try to reconnect.


----------



## icecow

I was running late downloading shows from poopli. I had 4 piled up. The first two were giving me alot of problems with socket errors and I had to restart them. Well, not alot, but when a person does have the socket error (which seems to be recoverable from) it may be 8-14 hours before noticed. a few of those can set me way back.


New to poopli, I just blew off one of the shows by going to poopli and marking it as complete. The guy did send it and he did wait 3 days, he deserved the credit.


Still in a tinkering fact-finding mode, I didn't delete the unaccepted show and 'accepted' it a good 5 days since it was originally was offered to my replay.


The transfer started. The speed of the transfer was about 6k per sec.

I'm guessing the guy keeps two sends going at the same time and my send made a 3rd unaccounted send. Since it was 40% done anyway, and I wanted to see if I would discover anything else, I just let it continue.


Came back tonight and saw it had stopped. A message box said couldn't find the show on the sender's unit..it had probably been deleted.


At 5 days, and believing I was finished with it he probably deleted it because he was done with it too.


The moral of this story is

If it seems to be taking forever to send a show to someone, it might be an old requestor highjacking the line.

Solution: delete some of the shows recently sent that are supposively completed, or just be cool with it and know that IVS Send Times have a special ability to grow and grow 2x, 3x longer then the theoretical time for these reasons:

>stopped transfers

>senders cable is slow that day (mine was sending half the regular rate two days ago(15k/sec instead of 30k/sec for no apparent reason)

>confrontation avoiding high-jackers

>Discovering that a show is ready to be accepted..(could be half a day, or day and a half)

>other



How I manage my sends:

When someone starts downloading from me, I at that moment accept another request and send the show. Odds are it will take the other person 6-8 hours before he descovers it. If he's early he'll slow the other guy down for awhile and give him slight emotional stress(because if you see somethign hauling to you at 32k/sec then it drops to 15k/sec when you are 70% done it's kind of a bummer). But at least I can keep the shows moving and satisfy the most number of people.


Right now I have about 8 requests so I took my replay offline till I catch up. I'll send the last 4 a message saying 'it's going to be 3-4 days, will you still want them then?'


poopli is a trip. I asked liz how someone could come up with a name like poopli?! She said with a straight face that it either had some kinda ancronym-like meaning or that someone in his life won a bet. Can't we change the name, Archie? btw, I think 'veronica' when I read archie. If you ever mentioned that you were a pilot I'd immediately think 'cockpit'.

I'm sure there's meaning behind the name 'poopli' but can't we change it anyway? Maybe tivo will follow suit after a few software updates and they'll call it 'turdle'. Nah, they'll just think of some really good 'poopli' jokes that will hurt.


Archie, it possilbe to start a thread for us to brainstorm for names? or is poopli a set deal. ultimately it doesn't matter that much either way, but I don't see any reason not to change it unless you doodoo.


cow


----------



## dmk11

you're a funny guy, cow.. you just made me laugh aloud.










Archie told us the meaning behind the name. It was something from simpson which I didn't get (since I don't watch simpsons). It's actually pupli, not poopli.


----------



## archdog99




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by icecow_
> *poopli is a trip. I asked liz how someone could come up with a name like poopli?! She said with a straight face that it either had some kinda ancronym-like meaning or that someone in his life won a bet. Can't we change the name, Archie? btw, I think 'veronica' when I read archie. If you ever mentioned that you were a pilot I'd immediately think 'cockpit'.
> 
> I'm sure there's meaning behind the name 'poopli' but can't we change it anyway? Maybe tivo will follow suit after a few software updates and they'll call it 'turdle'. Nah, they'll just think of some really good 'poopli' jokes that will hurt.
> 
> 
> Archie, it possilbe to start a thread for us to brainstorm for names? or is poopli a set deal. ultimately it doesn't matter that much either way, but I don't see any reason not to change it unless you doodoo.
> 
> 
> cow*



You don't like poopli? It cracks me up every time I see one of the new shirts (which are going to be on the site in a matter of days). Changing the site name now would be a bit of a task. It's from a simpsons episode...lisa hates the pupli people. I changed it to poopli to keep FOX happy.


-a


----------



## Loren Kruse.

Is there an easy way to cancel your POOPLI account at some point? Say you no longer want it to login to your myreplaytv.com account....etc.


----------



## Ace987

I know if you click on the "Account" tab, then you can update your profile to stop sharing your list online. However, does Poopli stop logging into your MyReplayTV.com account at that point or does it simply not show the list of your shows in the database, I can't say?


Either way, that's what I did due to a few factors (most of which were people who kept bugging me for shows and movies on premium networks and my crappy upload speed).


----------



## archdog99




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Ace987_
> *I know if you click on the "Account" tab, then you can update your profile to stop sharing your list online. However, does Poopli stop logging into your MyReplayTV.com account at that point or does it simply not show the list of your shows in the database, I can't say?
> 
> 
> Either way, that's what I did due to a few factors (most of which were people who kept bugging me for shows and movies on premium networks and my crappy upload speed).*



It stops logging into your account once you unclick the "share online" checkbox. The "hide" certain shows function is coming this week.


-a


----------



## simond

Technical Writers make big bucks. Want a Job?


----------



## heathriel

Who, me?


----------



## mpsan

The poopli test works and sees my RPTV, but I have 2 messages that the person can not send me a show.


Can the problem be a PPV will not send?


Also, there seems to be no way to contact the person sending the show. I get an email from poopli to my email address, but no way I can see to contact the person doing the sending.


Am I missing something? The PPV is about a 15 minute show.


----------



## heathriel

You can't send PPV. (Lingerie Bowl, maybe?







) As for sending a message, logon to poopli, go to "Mail" at the top and send a message to their username.


----------



## mpsan

OH, no...BUSTED!









RE: MAIL...the point was that I never got a user name. Just an email from poopli saying someone tried to send it to me...twice.





> Quote:
> _Originally posted by heathriel_
> *You can't send PPV. (Lingerie Bowl, maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) As for sending a message, logon to poopli, go to "Mail" at the top and send a message to their username.*


----------



## scorp66

Hi,


I have a Replay TV 4080. The IP address of my unit and the IP address of my computer are different. Poopli keeps using my computer IP address instead of my Replay TV. Consequently, I keep getting error messages whenever request shows or test my IVS connection. Is there a way to manually change my IP address settings within Poopli? If not, anyone have any ideas?


Thanks


Scorp66

00055-09166-63655


----------



## archdog99




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by scorp66_
> *Hi,
> 
> 
> I have a Replay TV 4080. The IP address of my unit and the IP address of my computer are different. Poopli keeps using my computer IP address instead of my Replay TV. Consequently, I keep getting error messages whenever request shows or test my IVS connection. Is there a way to manually change my IP address settings within Poopli? If not, anyone have any ideas?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Scorp66
> 
> 00055-09166-63655
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Poopli doesn't control this. You need to check your network settings on your ReplayTV unit and do a force net connect to update the RDDNS servers.


-a


----------



## MaxH




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by scorp66_
> *Hi,
> 
> 
> I have a Replay TV 4080. The IP address of my unit and the IP address of my computer are different. Poopli keeps using my computer IP address instead of my Replay TV. Consequently, I keep getting error messages whenever request shows or test my IVS connection. Is there a way to manually change my IP address settings within Poopli? If not, anyone have any ideas?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Scorp66
> 
> 00055-09166-63655
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Actually, that is the way it is supposed to be. Your router assigns IP addresses that start with 192.168.x.x to all of YOUR computers and ReplayTVs. These are for the use of your home network only; my home network may (and probably does) duplicate the numbers you use without a problem, since they're only an internal reference, like an apartment number. But your router actually has an "external" IP address (think street address of your "apartment building") that is in a range owned by your ISP, and that's what the IVS Test returns. If that's what you mean by different, then that is OK. You need to assign a port to your ReplayTV (I would use 40801, but just make sure it's over 1234 and less than 65535), then you have to tell your router to forward that port to the 192.168.x.x that shows up in your ReplayTV's settings. So externally, your ReplayTV would be addressed as "external IP: port#", the message is sent to your router because of the "external IP" part, and your router says "OK, this port number gets forwarded to this internal IP".


If your router's manual isn't clear about how to set up port forwarding, I'm sure someone here has a similar or identical router and could talk you through it. Sometimes it's called a NAT Table, for Network Address Translation, which is how the port # gets translated into your internal IP.


----------



## Ben732

I have a question about a show I received via Poopli.


I received an episode of Smallville from someone via Poopli and I now want to send that show to my dad. He and I both have 5040s. However, the show is listed on my RECEIVED tab and when I bring up the menu, the SEND SHOW option isn't there.










Is there anyway to move the show to the All Shows tab?


Can I not send shows that I've received from other people? Am I going to be forced to put this show on VHS for him?










Any help would be appreciated.


Thanks,


----------



## MaxH

Unfortunately, despite the boneheaded management decisions at DNNA, the techs there are quite astute. To allow you to send a received show would make it very easy to circumvent the 15 sends-per-show limit by sending it to someone and having them send it back to you, or sending it to 15 people who could each send it to 15 people, and so on. The easiest way around this is to have your dad join Poopli and have someone send it to him! Otherwise for other threads discussing ways to manually make a second recording of a show from your RTV back onto the same unit. Try searching under "Pay Per View" or "PPV", as these items are also un-send-able.


----------



## Ben732




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by MaxH_
> *Unfortunately, despite the boneheaded management decisions at DNNA, the techs there are quite astute. To allow you to send a received show would make it very easy to circumvent the 15 sends-per-show limit by sending it to someone and having them send it back to you, or sending it to 15 people who could each send it to 15 people, and so on. The easiest way around this is to have your dad join Poopli and have someone send it to him! Otherwise for other threads discussing ways to manually make a second recording of a show from your RTV back onto the same unit. Try searching under "Pay Per View" or "PPV", as these items are also un-send-able.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That's what I was afraid of... Thanks... I'll either sign my dad up on Poopli or just VHS it. He won't care either way...


Infact, right now he's waiting for his 5040 to come back from DDNA warranty repair.


----------



## cool8man

I have to say I think the whole IVS thing is pretty stupid. I don't understand why people don't just extract the video with DVarchive and then use bit torrent to share. It would be much faster, it would use less bandwidth from each person, everyone would be able to use it regardless of their RTV version, and it wouldn't have stupid restrictions like the 15 shares limit. Why not set up a site like poopli for bit torrent shares of replay files? I've downloaded other files and stuff with Azureus and it is unbelievably fast.


The way I see it Poopli is a great website/database made to work with a ridiculously backwards file sharing system when there are much better file sharing methods that could be used.


I have a question regarding IVS though. What happens if you have a recording setup where it records a show every night and only keeps a few episodes at a time but someone requests your oldest show? How does your RTV handle that, does it wait until it is finished sending the show to delete it, does it delete the second oldest show instead, does it change the settings to "keep until I delete?"


----------



## archdog99




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by cool8man_
> *I have to say I think the whole IVS thing is pretty stupid. I don't understand why people don't just extract the video with DVarchive and then use bit torrent to share. It would be much faster, it would use less bandwidth from each person, everyone would be able to use it regardless of their RTV version, and it wouldn't have stupid restrictions like the 15 shares limit. Why not set up a site like poopli for bit torrent shares of replay files? I've downloaded other files and stuff with Azureus and it is unbelievably fast.
> 
> *



IMO - I would rather watch received shows on my TV rather than at my desk on my computer. D/L via bit torrent and the burning to DVD seems like more of a hassle than using IVS. I suppose media center PC/TV people can do that.


-a


----------



## joesc1




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by cool8man_
> *
> 
> I have a question regarding IVS though. What happens if you have a recording setup where it records a show every night and only keeps a few episodes at a time but someone requests your oldest show? How does your RTV handle that, does it wait until it is finished sending the show to delete it, does it delete the second oldest show instead, does it change the settings to "keep until I delete?"*



The Replay doesn't care if your currently uploading. If it is scheduled to delete the show, it will delete it. Usually if I'm uploading, I increase the number of shows to save by one until I know the upload is complete.


----------



## Bixit219




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by cool8man_
> *I have to say I think the whole IVS thing is pretty stupid. I don't understand why people don't just extract the video with DVarchive and then use bit torrent to share.*



Probably because they don't want to get sued for publicly sharing copyrighted material would be my guess..


It's easy to track the real IP address of someone using bit torrent, there is no privacy or protection..


While IVS is not secret either or secure, at least its limited.. its different than say a bit torrent file offering.


----------



## plyons10




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by cool8man_
> *I have to say I think the whole IVS thing is pretty stupid. I don't understand why people don't just extract the video with DVarchive and then use bit torrent to share. It would be much faster, it would use less bandwidth from each person, everyone would be able to use it regardless of their RTV version, and it wouldn't have stupid restrictions like the 15 shares limit. Why not set up a site like poopli for bit torrent shares of replay files? I've downloaded other files and stuff with Azureus and it is unbelievably fast.
> *



One word: SECURITY.


The last thing I want installed on my home file server is some piece of who-knows-what-ware (you heard it coined here first!) written by who-knows-who that's going to allow people all over the world to download my files.


Now.... I realize can set things up to make them more secure, but frankly, I don't trust Bit Torrent or Arureus one bit. Let's face, they're written and developed by people who are not exactly at the forefront of legitmate commerce.


----------



## djerikd




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by cool8man_
> *
> 
> The way I see it Poopli is a great website/database made to work with a ridiculously backwards file sharing system when there are much better file sharing methods that could be used.*



What makes these other sharing methods better? IVS is simple and it works. Granted, it's not fast, but that's a limitation of my connection, not the hardware/software.


----------



## Ace987




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by djerikd_
> *What makes these other sharing methods better? IVS is simple and it works. Granted, it's not fast, but that's a limitation of my connection, not the hardware/software.*



While your connection is the main limiting factor, I believe what cool8man was saying is that IVS isn't the most efficient use of the bandwidth. Even a slight speed upgrade, say even a 5KB/s speed increase will make the transfer quite a bit quicker. Although I can't imagine most advanced J6P users like myself doing all this just for a little speed upgrade.


I only request shows on the most dire circumstances (wife threatening divorce kinda things) and I know the transfer is slow, but it's better than waiting on a VHS tape from a friend and it's a lot more cleaner.


Basically, it's very easy to transfer shows to/from a ReplayTV, especially with Poopli. Setting up a server for a little bit more efficient transfer isn't worth it in my opinion.


----------



## cool8man




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by archdog99_
> *IMO - I would rather watch received shows on my TV rather than at my desk on my computer. D/L via bit torrent and the burning to DVD seems like more of a hassle than using IVS. I suppose media center PC/TV people can do that.
> 
> 
> -a*



Files extracted from a ReplayTV can still be viewed on the ReplayTV. You don't need to burn DVDs. I'm saying instead of using one of the worst file sharing programs ever created (IVS) why not extract the video files using a program like DVarchive or whatever other RTV extraction tool you have and then share the video with a much better (faster, more compatible, less bandwidth intensive) file sharing system like Bit Torrent. The files you download can be viewed on the computer or on the ReplayTV. It isn't more of a hassle than IVS because with Torrent all you would have to do is double click the torrent file and you start downloading immediately. How is typing in long RTV ID numbers, sending emails, blindly waiting for responses, etc. less of a hassle than just double clicking on a file? IVS is the clunkiest slowest file sharing system I've ever seen.


Millions of people already share shows with Bit Torrent (a lot more than are using this crappy IVS system). Obviously the files that people are sharing aren't in a RTV compatible format right now, so what I'm saying is why not create a Poopli type of database and community to share the RTV extracted files through another sharing method like Bit Torrent. Doing that would open up file sharing to the entire ReplayTV community and not just limit it to 5000/4000 machines. Bit Torrent, Fasttrack, Edonkey file sharing all allow you to download a file from multiple people at once, thereby off putting the burden of sharing to more people, increasing file availability, and drastically increasing your download speed potential.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Bixit219_
> *Probably because they don't want to get sued for publicly sharing copyrighted material would be my guess..
> 
> 
> It's easy to track the real IP address of someone using bit torrent, there is no privacy or protection..
> 
> 
> While IVS is not secret either or secure, at least its limited.. its different than say a bit torrent file offering.*



Limited how? In that it sucks and very few people use it in comparison to all other file sharing methods? How does it being "limited" make it better or more useful in any way? If it's legal now to share copyrighted material over poopli and IVS then why wouldn't it be legal to share this same material over poopli and torrent? What makes IVS anymore legitimate than Torrent or any different for that matter, they're both file sharing software.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by djerikd_
> *What makes these other sharing methods better? IVS is simple and it works. Granted, it's not fast, but that's a limitation of my connection, not the hardware/software.*



It is a limitation of the outdated software.

*Other file sharing methods are better because:


1. Sharing wouldn't be restricted to a couple of out of production RTV units

2. Receiving a file would be instantaneous (click on database file and it starts to download)

3. Uploading a file would be shared between several users at once and not reliant upon a single user to share

4. File downloads would be limited by your download speed and not by the sender's upload speed*


Most DSL/Cable download speeds are between 768k-1.5M, most DSL/Cable upload speeds are limited to about 128k. What speed would you rather receive a show at, your download speed or someone else's upload speed? We're talking about the difference of downloading an 850MB-1.7GB file at 15KB/s (IVS) or 100KB/s (Torrent). That's the difference of downloading a file in a day versus downloading in a couple of hours. My download speeds are capable of going over 300KB/s and with a file sharing system like fasttrack, torrent, or edonkey combining the upload speeds of others it is possible to reach that.


With torrent there's no server to take the brunt. And we're not talking about a little more effeciency, we're talking about saving entire days of downloading. What would take days on IVS could take hours on torrent. We're talking about not being reliant on a single person to get a program and expanding program sharing into the entire RTV community.


----------



## joesc1

Couple of things:

1) Files for 4000 and 5000 series replays are not compatible out of the box. So files will need to be downloaded from the same replay series to be viewable on your replay.

2) To use Torrent would mean that everyone would have to extract all their files from their RTV to a computer. Many of us don't have that kind of computer storage. My 2 4504's contain the largest hard drives in my house. Then, if someone did partake in your plan, they would also have to watch all their shows from their DVArchive server. The inconvenience factor of your plan is way too high.

3) The universe of Replay users sharing shows is not very large, and most people don't want to keep a P2P system running on their computers all the time. I know I don't. I prefer to be in control of the request. Torrent works because there are millions of people sharing. If you only have a couple of hundred people, it's not as viable.


----------



## j.m.

To add to what joesc1 said, I think you are overestimating the benefits of using something like bit torrent for ReplayTV files, both in terms of efficiency and speed. Bit torrent works because a lot of its users have binary identical file(s), so that downloads can be spread among several sources. The same is not true for ReplayTV files. Even though a lot of ReplayTV users may have recorded the same show, every single one of the MPEGs will be binary different. Thus, often you will still be downloading from a single source, just as you would with IVS. Of course, this would change for popular shows as more and more people download a particular user's copy of the show. However, for it to truly work well, one would have to open up the system to non-ReplayTV users. Personally, I don't want to do this. IVS's requirement that you have a ReplayTV does 2 things: 1) it brings a certain level of maturity to things and 2) it generally (though not always) limits the collector-types from trying to download every show you have. When people send a show via IVS, they know that usually the receiver a) missed the show for some reason or b) the show wasn't available in his/her area. At least in my mind, that is the purpose of IVS and is what makes it better than the "share everything with everyone" P2P services.


----------



## archdog99




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by cool8man_
> *Files extracted from a ReplayTV can still be viewed on the ReplayTV. You don't need to burn DVDs. I'm saying instead of using one of the worst file sharing programs ever created (IVS) why not extract the video files using a program like DVarchive or whatever other RTV extraction tool you have and then share the video with a much better (faster, more compatible, less bandwidth intensive) file sharing system like Bit Torrent. The files you download can be viewed on the computer or on the ReplayTV. It isn't more of a hassle than IVS because with Torrent all you would have to do is double click the torrent file and you start downloading immediately. How is typing in long RTV ID numbers, sending emails, blindly waiting for responses, etc. less of a hassle than just double clicking on a file? IVS is the clunkiest slowest file sharing system I've ever seen.
> *



This is taking quite a bit for granted.


Poopli's database works because it reads RTV units show listings. Since it's already in a "sendable" format, what is listed on the database is available for sending.


What you are proposing would require all participating users (those who wanted to send shows) to transfer all shows from their Replays via DVA to a computer to be able to be sent via P2P. Those users would then have to label their shows with a 4xxx or 5xxx tag so that receivers know what NOT to download. So to have a dynamic database of shows like poopli has now, basically all 500 users would have to continuously rip from their units and put everything on their computer HDs.


Now the other scenario. A listed database via poopli as is today but only sending what you are being asked for via P2P. I see you have Friends, I request it from you. You now have to DVA it to your computer which even at max DVA speeds takes at least 15 minutes. How long does it take to enter the RTVID?


I get what you are saying in that one for one, P2P smokes IVS in terms speed and timing of transfer. But as a whole structured system, using IVS to send replay shows is much easier than using any other xfer method.


And neither way is 100% legal. It's just not being persued by the courts on an individual basis.


-a


----------



## cool8man




> Quote:
> Couple of things:
> 
> 1) Files for 4000 and 5000 series replays are not compatible out of the box. So files will need to be downloaded from the same replay series to be viewable on your replay.


Poopli already keeps track of this. It's not very difficult to keep track of the RTV version of the user uploading and indicate it on the site. This info can be stored easily by the registered username of the person uploading the 20K torrent file or filled out in a simple submission form. Here is an example of how torrent sites work: http://213.158.115.194/site/upload_torrent 


> Quote:
> 2) To use Torrent would mean that everyone would have to extract all their files from their RTV to a computer. Many of us don't have that kind of computer storage. My 2 4504's contain the largest hard drives in my house. Then, if someone did partake in your plan, they would also have to watch all their shows from their DVArchive server. The inconvenience factor of your plan is way too high.


No not everyone has to extract their files. Only the initial person sharing the torrent has to extract it. Most people using the torrent database would probably never have extracted a program even once. Once they begin downloading they are already sharing and that would be the source of 90% of the downloads that take place (from people that did not extract the file). As far as you not having HD space, there are a lot more people who have purchased home computers with large hard drives than people who have cracked open and upgraded their Replay drives. I bet almost everyone has several GBs free on their computer which would be more than enough space to download several shows. Not saying DVA is the tool to be used, but watching a show served from DVA is not inconvenient in any way. That is how I watch most of my programs and there isn't any discernable difference between watching a show served through DVA or straight from the RTV. The inconvenience factor is extremely low.


> Quote:
> 3) The universe of Replay users sharing shows is not very large, and most people don't want to keep a P2P system running on their computers all the time. I know I don't. I prefer to be in control of the request. Torrent works because there are millions of people sharing. If you only have a couple of hundred people, it's not as viable.


The Poopli community is relatively new and it's already pretty large considering the archaic file transferring it uses. If you build it, they will come. Any site offering to RTV owners a download of [insert popular tv show] in a few hours is bound to be popular enough. Everyone doesn't need to keep the torrent program running on their computers when they're not downloading, with torrent you are sharing while you are downloading. It is true that the more popular a file is the faster the download will be, but even the least popular file will download as fast as IVS and if even 2 people are sharing, it will download faster than IVS. 2 people sharing would be twice as fast as IVS. Is it that uncommon for more than 1 person to want a show listed on Poopli?


> Quote:
> What you are proposing would require all participating users (those who wanted to send shows) to transfer all shows from their Replays via DVA to a computer to be able to be sent via P2P. Those users would then have to label their shows with a 4xxx or 5xxx tag so that receivers know what NOT to download. So to have a dynamic database of shows like poopli has now, basically all 500 users would have to continuously rip from their units and put everything on their computer HDs.


 When you register your RTV at the site it asks you what RTV version you are using. Any 20KB torrent file that would be uploaded to the site from that person would already register and make that information clear, the same way your database does now. Only 1 person has to actually extract and upload the torrent, after that everyone is automatically sharing the file just by downloading it. Torrent would be easier than IVS on the part of the person requesting the show and on just about everyone sending the show, the only person it would be slightly more difficult on is the person who has to initially seed the program. The 15 minute extraction (acceptable loss considering the time it takes to transfer over IVS). I'm in the middle of an IVS transfer that is downloading at 1-2K/s. This is an appallingly slow process.


There are already a lot of people who have enormous archives of RTV recorded shows on their computer hard drives. These people could add a lot more to the current database of shows on Poopli whether it be through voluntary submission or at the request of another user which is exactly how the site works now. Less than half of the people using Poopli share their shows in the database yet they still make use of the service.


> Quote:
> Poopli's database works because it reads RTV units show listings. Since it's already in a "sendable" format, what is listed on the database is available for sending.


And there's no reason why a database couldn't list torrents available for sending. A simple 20KB upload or email attachment is what gets stored and listed in the database. I'm not saying everyone has to upload their files to the computer with a DVA type extraction tool. A torrent share could augment a Poopli database of IVS shares. If 1 or especially more than 1 person was requesting a show from me I would greatly prefer to send the program via torrent rather than IVS. The speed increase would be dramatic even with a few users.


> Quote:
> I get what you are saying in that one for one, P2P smokes IVS in terms speed and timing of transfer. But as a whole structured system, using IVS to send replay shows is much easier than using any other xfer method.


Maybe for the intial sender, but not for all the people downloading or the subsequent senders which is the vast majority of people that would be involved in the xfer process. Assuming their program isn't already archived you're talking about 1 person extracting in 15-30 minutes, uploading the torrent to database in 2 seconds, and then a much larger number of people receiving the file in a couple of hours just by double clicking on the file.


> Quote:
> Now the other scenario. A listed database via poopli as is today but only sending what you are being asked for via P2P. I see you have Friends, I request it from you. You now have to DVA it to your computer which even at max DVA speeds takes at least 15 minutes. How long does it take to enter the RTVID?


Or in the more likely scenario that extremely popular episode of Friends has already been torrented more than once so you simply have to click on the torrent, initiate download immediately, and receive the show in a couple of hours. 15 minutes to extract doesn't sound like much of a hardship considering the hours and days you could save by not using IVS.


----------



## cool8man

Here's how the system could work.

*Show Request:*

A person requests a show like they do on Poopli indicating their RTV version. Additional people indicate that they are interested in the show as well (maybe by clicking on a button next to the show request). Someone who has the show on their RTV sees the request and the number of requests. To share the show they then extract the file in 15-25 minutes and create a torrent file to be uploaded using the tracker provided from the website (extremely easy to do). They then go to the website and upload the 20K file, maybe fill out a short form and the show is now listed on the site. From that point on the website could keep track of how many people have downloaded the 20K torrent file and send out an email to share/seed the file the same way Poopli does now. The only difference is that now you're talking about more people sharing a file and resulting in much faster downloads. Sending out emails helps assure that there will be people to seed the file.

*Database Request w/ torrent not yet uploaded:*

In your account options you can choose whether you prefer to share using Torrent or IVS. The website would then indicate next to your database listings maybe with a little symbol that you can upload and seed a torrent for that show. So the person requesting from the database clicks on the Torrent link next to the show and it sends an email request to the person who has the show, same as it does now. When the person has extracted/uploaded the site indicates in the database that a torrent file is available for the show now. An email is sent to the person who requested it went the torrent file is uploaded.

*Database Request w/ Torrent Available:*

A user goes looking for a show in the database. They find the show and there is a link that indicates that a torrent is available for the show and how many people have downloaded the torrent file, there is also a comments link to read feedback on the torrent. They click on the link to download the 20K torrent file and in addition to downloading, it sends out a request email either to the initial seeder or to all people who have downloaded the file.


Access to site and database requires RTV ID registration similar to the way Poopli does now. Access to torrent files could also be limited by a registered IVS share.



For more info on setting up **********: http://btfaq.com/serve/cache/51.html


----------



## Bixit219

While all this talk about using bit torrent is interesting.. I think its just ultimately wishful thinking since poopli works fine and its already here..


Trying to get people to use bit torrent would be an uphill battle.. In theory there is nothing stopping individuals who are technically savvy enough to offer their files via bit torrent, (go for it) I imagine some may already be doing that. .. but I just can't see the "masses" (i.e. every day folks) doing it, for many people even using the Replay's show send is almost at the limit of their technical skills (the type of people I am talking about people are not the type who read this forum but every day Joe and Jane Sixpacks out there -- i.e. average people)..


The other problem with using torrents is that it effectively opens the files up to anyone with a bit torrent client installed, where as shows send is a limited "finite" group, (i.e. far smaller than the entire global internet user community) (since we can count how many 5XXX series machines are out there its scope is limited), in the grand scheme of things, torrents represent a bigger threat to those who are preoccupied with copyright enforcements because the potential audience is massive and this is where the problem lies.


I think though if you start posting your files via bit torrent the MPAA will be on you like ants on a Sunday picnic.. While I am personally not inclined to use bit torrent for that sort of thing (and I certainly know how to), I'd be curious to see how long it would take for the first "letter" to come in from either your ISP or the MPAA directly if one started posting torrents of shows. cool8man, if you set up a web page or post links with torrents, let us know how it goes.. I'd be interested to follow your progress.


----------



## ipgpe13

I cannot get poopli to work through my Netgear Router.


Anybody know how to set it up properly?



Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## clambert11




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by ipgpe13_
> *I cannot get poopli to work through my Netgear Router.
> 
> 
> Anybody know how to set it up properly?
> 
> 
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.*



Did you set up port forwarding? If not, you're going to need to do that for the port you set up on your RTV. Also, assign a static IP address to your RTV unit(s), as opposed 2 one assigned through DHCP.


I don't have a Netgear Router to help you with the specifics, but this is what you'll need 2 do 2 get it 2 function properly.


----------



## labguy

I have a few questions I could probably find the answers for elsewhere, but I figure you guys are the experts and will respond faster than I can dig up the info.


1. How many shows can a single unit send simultaneously?


2. How many shows can a single unit receive simultaneously? (I think this is only one, but thought I'd double-check)


3. What happens to the transfer if a show is renamed or its category is changed in the middle of a transfer?


----------



## joesc1




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by labguy_
> *
> 
> 1. How many shows can a single unit send simultaneously?
> *



As many as you want, but you will slow down the upload speed for all, since they are sent simultaneously. I've heard the max is 16 simultaneously. But no one would want to receive from you if you were sending that many at once. To know how fast they would be sent, divide your upload speed by the number of sends. For example if you have an upload speed of 100k, 2 simultaneous uploads would be sent at 50k per, 4 at 25k per, etc.


> Quote:
> *
> 
> 2. How many shows can a single unit receive simultaneously? (I think this is only one, but thought I'd double-check)*



Your right, one.



> Quote:
> *
> 
> 3. What happens to the transfer if a show is renamed or its category is changed in the middle of a transfer?*



Nothing, it will continue.


----------



## krkaufman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by cool8man_
> 
> Millions of people already share shows with Bit Torrent (a lot more than are using this crappy IVS system). Obviously the files that people are sharing aren't in a RTV compatible format right now, *so what I'm saying is why not create a Poopli type of database and community to share the RTV extracted files through another sharing method like Bit Torrent. Doing that would open up file sharing to the entire ReplayTV community and not just limit it to 5000/4000 machines.*



Poopli is perfect -- for what IVS users need. It makes IVS worthwhile.


No one's stopping anyone from using existing video/file-sharing solutions or creating new ones. And the existence of other methods doesn't negate the value of Poopli to existing IVS users who just want a simple method of occasionally finding and sharing shows. Yes, IVS is limited, but it's also dang simple to setup and use.


As for alternate sharing solutions, I'd like to see someone create a gateway application for enabling IVS-like sharing of DVArchived shows, enabling proxied DVA-to-DVA transfer. ("Proxied" because I wouldn't want DVArchive to include any Internet-transfer code.)


----------



## bshor

I have an SMC router and I think I've found what you're describing in its settings, but I can't seem to figure it out.


Under the NAT option, there's the following three menus: address mapping, virtual server, and special applications.


The first menu has nothing about ports in it. The second asks for: "LAN IP address (168.2.1.x), Protocol Type (UDP/TCP), LAN Port, Public Port, Enable".


I'm guessing this should be it. What should I put in for the public port? It looks like the Poopli test send wants 55555. What should I put in for protocol type and lan port?


Ps I've tried using 100 for LAN Port (total guess), 55555 for public port, and TCP&UDP for protocol. I still get:


ERROR: 111 - Connection refused


Could not connect to Replay using the IP and port listed. Check your network configuration.






> Quote:
> _Originally posted by MaxH_
> *Actually, that is the way it is supposed to be. Your router assigns IP addresses that start with 192.168.x.x to all of YOUR computers and ReplayTVs. These are for the use of your home network only; my home network may (and probably does) duplicate the numbers you use without a problem, since they're only an internal reference, like an apartment number. But your router actually has an "external" IP address (think street address of your "apartment building") that is in a range owned by your ISP, and that's what the IVS Test returns. If that's what you mean by different, then that is OK. You need to assign a port to your ReplayTV (I would use 40801, but just make sure it's over 1234 and less than 65535), then you have to tell your router to forward that port to the 192.168.x.x that shows up in your ReplayTV's settings. So externally, your ReplayTV would be addressed as "external IP: port#", the message is sent to your router because of the "external IP" part, and your router says "OK, this port number gets forwarded to this internal IP".
> 
> 
> If your router's manual isn't clear about how to set up port forwarding, I'm sure someone here has a similar or identical router and could talk you through it. Sometimes it's called a NAT Table, for Network Address Translation, which is how the port # gets translated into your internal IP.*


----------



## j.m.




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by bshor_
> *Ps I've tried using 100 for LAN Port (total guess), 55555 for public port, and TCP&UDP for protocol.*



You can't just make up port numbers to put in there. You first must set up IVS on the ReplayTV itself via the "Internet Identity and Address Book" setup menu. As you are doing this, it will ask you for the port number you would like to use for IVS. You should choose something greater than 1024, but it otherwise doesn't matter what number you choose as long as that port isn't being used for anything else (which is unlikely). Then go to your router's virtual server setup, enter the port you specified on the ReplayTV for both LAN and public port, select TCP protocol, and enter the IP address of the ReplayTV. Save the changes and reboot the router if necessary. With luck, IVS should work. However, I should note that some SMC routers seem to have problems with port forwarding--hopefully yours won't.


----------



## bshor

Thanks! Looks like I got it. So the LAN Port and Public Port had to be the same number. Testing IVS through Poopli works. So now I'll try getting a show!


----------



## RChobby

I think you requested a show from me, now I know why the transfer did not begin earlier. Be sure to send me a second request!


----------



## bshor

Finally got a Poopli show. This works great. The port business should probably be in the FAQ.


----------



## MicroChip

I was bored yesterday, and happened to get the e-mail saying people needed some shows.


I know IVS is set up properly on my 5040, I have sent friends shows and received shows plenty of times.


So I went through the home page of Poopli and figured I'd just start sending people what they wanted.


Lots of requests for last Sunday's Sopranos. 1st one, can't connect. 2nd one, can't connect. 3rd one can't connect.


Some requests for the last episode of The OC. 1st one can't connect, 2nd same thing.


For each one I clicked "could not connect" on the Poopli window.


So once I requested something and nobody replied (weeks ago). Once I decided for my own amusement to send shows to whoever wanted a show that I had. Not one of them worked, I can only assume everyone's joining Poopli but doesn't know how to set up IVS?


Maybe it'll get better some day.


MC


----------



## MaxH

It's possible that IVS was down, it has been down a lot recently...but it's also possible that all the leeches, er, newcomers were requesting Sopranos because they don't get HBO and heard you can get any program you want on Poopi, but didn't bother to read anything about using Poopli or even set up port forwarding. There are a few discussion threads about this on the Poopli forum.


If you PM me what you were looking for, I'll see if I can send it to you. I keep shows for up to a month when I have room.


----------



## MicroChip




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by MaxH_
> *It's possible that IVS was down, it has been down a lot recently...but it's also possible that all the leeches, er, newcomers were requesting Sopranos because they don't get HBO and heard you can get any program you want on Poopi, but didn't bother to read anything about using Poopli or even set up port forwarding. There are a few discussion threads about this on the Poopli forum.
> 
> 
> If you PM me what you were looking for, I'll see if I can send it to you. I keep shows for up to a month when I have room.*



Oh no big deal, it wasn't even something I particularly wanted to see. I just went in to the "what shows people have" area, saw something that a few people had, and figured I'd give it a whirl, but nobody replied.


I'd like to support Poopli, but so far it's a bust for me. Whenever I miss a show and forget to record it I just go to "that" yahoo group and ask around.


I just picked up a 160gb drive to upgrade my 5040, and got a 60gb external drive for my PC for DVArchiving, so if Poopli can find a way to keep the noobs under control, I'm in.


MC


----------



## Hover

I also saw all of those people on the main page whose machines were not setup correctly. A few of them had several requests for the same show. I also sent several "could not contact" alerts to them but they never did anything. I feel like sending an email to them saying


"Learn how to use the friggen IVS test on yourself and stop making so many requests after we have notified you that your IVS doesn't work....stop wasting our time!"


Of course the same people continue to make requests as if they are clueless. This has always been a minor problem but this week it was especially bad with at least 6 requests on that page that I could have sent but could not contact them. and no, IVS servers were working fine at the time.


----------



## MicroChip




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Hover_
> *I also saw all of those people on the main page whose machines were not setup correctly. A few of them had several requests for the same show. I also sent several "could not contact" alerts to them but they never did anything. I feel like sending an email to them saying
> 
> 
> "Learn how to use the friggen IVS test on yourself and stop making so many requests after we have notified you that your IVS doesn't work....stop wasting our time!"
> 
> 
> Of course the same people continue to make requests as if they are clueless. This has always been a minor problem but this week it was especially bad with at least 6 requests on that page that I could have sent but could not contact them. and no, IVS servers were working fine at the time.*



If it isn't already, could this IVS test be added to the FAQ? I didn't know about it. I tested IVS by going to that Yahoo group and sending on of the many "Test clip please" messages










MC

_Added: Ok, I found the IVS test on Poopli.com. People should have to pass that test before they can request a show!!!!!_


----------



## Hover

It's also a great way to test whether the IVS servers are up or not. If you try testing someone's number and get an "RDDNS" error, then the IVS servers are down.


----------



## gweempose

Forgive me if this has been answered already, but why are some of the shows in the Poopli database red while others are green? My only possible guess is that the red shows have reached the 15 send limit. I'm assuming that I'm wrong about this, however, because it doesn't make sense that Poopli would even bother to display unsendable shows.


----------



## archdog99




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by gweempose_
> *Forgive me if this has been answered already, but why are some of the shows in the Poopli database red while others are green? My only possible guess is that the red shows have reached the 15 send limit. I'm assuming that I'm wrong about this, however, because it doesn't make sense that Poopli would even bother to display unsendable shows.*



Red means that unit currently has lots of sends going.


-a


----------



## mhargr03

Searched both Poopli.com FAQ and these, but no answer...I was just wondering whether the 'serial #' field in the Replay Unit Details was required or not, thanks!


----------



## j.m.




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mhargr03_
> *Searched both Poopli.com FAQ and these, but no answer...I was just wondering whether the 'serial #' field in the Replay Unit Details was required or not, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Required for IVS? No. You only need the unit's ISN.


----------



## krkaufman




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mhargr03_
> *Searched both Poopli.com FAQ and these, but no answer...I was just wondering whether the 'serial #' field in the Replay Unit Details was required or not, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



As mentioned in another post, Poopli only *requires* that you supply your unit's IVS ID so that show senders can add your unit to their address books for sending.


However, if you also wanted to publish your recorded shows to Poopli... as things now stand you would need to register your ReplayTV unit with MyReplayTV.com -- where MyReplayTV.com *does* require the serial number. You wouldn't have to add this serial no. into Poopli, only MyReplayTV.com, but you *would* then have to enter your ReplayTV unit's MyReplayTV.com login info into Poopli.


----------



## mhargr03

Thank you very much, I'm all set and poopli-ing


----------



## Hover

...although eventually you will need to enter your serial number into poopli once the new poopli updater application comes out. Currently I think only WIRNS users have to input it.


----------



## jay_k

I have a strange problem...IVS has worked fine until this morning, now it looks like my Replay can't be contacted. I tried changing my Replay's IP (dynamic and static), resetting the Replay, resetting the router, nothing works. Port forwarding is set up correctly on my Linksys router for the Replay's IP. Anyone know what else could be wrong?


My ID is 00004-54831-63911.


----------



## ahc11

i am having the same problems... i have a 5040 and was able to send/receive up until Sunday...


nothing changed on my end/


----------



## joesc1

IVS has been down and up inconsistently the last couple of days.


----------



## Hover




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by joesc1_
> *IVS has been down and up inconsistently the last couple of days.*



The recent problems started on tuesday 04/27/04 at around 10PM CST. If the problems started on sunday then it's probably unrelated to the current IVS problems.


----------



## ahc11

Seems Like Everything Has Been Cleared Up...


----------



## MaxH




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by Hover_
> *The recent problems started on tuesday 04/27/04 at around 10PM CST. If the problems started on sunday then it's probably unrelated to the current IVS problems.*



I don't know about unrelated, it might be the same person who keeps tripping over the server's power cord.


Seriously, what could possibly cause them to have such long outages so frequently. Do we need to scrounge around and donate a UPS and a tape backup that one of us no longer needs??


----------



## z3n

I've read the FAQ and this entire thread...


ASQ: What menu is this received tab on my RPTV 5040? or will something pop up to accept a show request?


Sorry, really tired and I know this is stupid... any help?


+==============+

updated: (sigh) Found it... if anyone else has this question, after you get the IVS test to pass, and see a kind person sending you a request, check on the Replay Guide, at the very top you will find the "tabs", move up to them and find your show, and select, then accept it.


There, my idiocy is logged in the archives of the internet.


-z


----------



## watchintv

Woo hoo. Finally had to break down and use Poopli. Missed an episode of 24 because my dish was down. Read the FAQ and within 24 hours I had my missing episode. Thank you very much Heather!


----------



## rbolen70




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by icecow_
> *It crossed my mind that the information about 55xx replays not working with poopli/noIVS should be moved to the very top and be one of the First things explained. Otherwise there will be a constant stream of people who get their hopes way up then get let down when they discover their 55xx cant do any of it.
> 
> 
> Of course.. if that's what you are trying to do it's different
> 
> 
> Perhaps..
> 
> After 'What is poopli?'
> 
> 
> have the next one read "What ReplayTV Models can be used with poopli?"
> 
> Compatible Models: 4000 and 5000 series ReplayTVs
> 
> Incompatible Models: 5500 series, 3000 series ReplayTVs and all Panasonic Showstoppers.
> 
> 
> something like that.
> 
> 
> it's just feedback, if you don't agree..ignore it
> 
> 
> cow*



5500's will work.


----------



## lijhtz

I have read the various poopli post and I am not being able to setup my connection. I have registered with poopli, I have setup my 5040 with port 29000 and I believe I have setup my Linksys router to port forward 29000 forwarding to my 5040 ip address. I forced a netconnect with 243 zones.


When I run the IVS test I get back

------------

Found on Replay server. IP does not match your PC, not revealing IP and port detail.


Unable to contact ReplayTV unit.


500 Can't connect to xx.xx.xx.xx:yyyyy (connect: Connection refused)

Check your port forwarding settings.

---------------


This message has been consistent except for one time when I changed the port forward ip address to my pc and it spit out that the ip matched and showed the ip address:29000 but that it couldn't connect. This hasn't been consistent either. Occasionally this will show up but more often than not it doesn't. I would think that the external IP of all my machines/replay units should be the same so the not matching shouldn't show up.


Am I forgetting something. Do I need to reboot everything and do a net connect to start from ground level.


For port forwarding the only change I am making on my router is on the forwarding tab under the advanced section...is this wrong.


Thoughts...anyone? My IR blaster screwed up so I missed the 24 finale so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## plyons10




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by z3n_
> *I've read the FAQ and this entire thread...
> 
> 
> ASQ: What menu is this received tab on my RPTV 5040? or will something pop up to accept a show request?
> 
> 
> Sorry, really tired and I know this is stupid... any help?
> 
> 
> +==============+
> 
> updated: (sigh) Found it... if anyone else has this question, after you get the IVS test to pass, and see a kind person sending you a request, check on the Replay Guide, at the very top you will find the "tabs", move up to them and find your show, and select, then accept it.
> 
> 
> There, my idiocy is logged in the archives of the internet.
> 
> 
> -z*



The "Received" shows tab on your Replay guide will be a different color (green I think) and have an asteriz next to it.


Browse over to that tab, the scroll down and accept the show.


----------



## plyons10




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by lijhtz_
> *I have read the various poopli post and I am not being able to setup my connection. I have registered with poopli, I have setup my 5040 with port 29000 and I believe I have setup my Linksys router to port forward 29000 forwarding to my 5040 ip address. I forced a netconnect with 243 zones.
> 
> 
> When I run the IVS test I get back
> 
> ------------
> 
> Found on Replay server. IP does not match your PC, not revealing IP and port detail.
> 
> 
> Unable to contact ReplayTV unit.
> 
> 
> 500 Can't connect to xx.xx.xx.xx:yyyyy (connect: Connection refused)
> 
> Check your port forwarding settings.
> 
> ---------------
> 
> 
> This message has been consistent except for one time when I changed the port forward ip address to my pc and it spit out that the ip matched and showed the ip address:29000 but that it couldn't connect. This hasn't been consistent either. Occasionally this will show up but more often than not it doesn't. I would think that the external IP of all my machines/replay units should be the same so the not matching shouldn't show up.
> 
> 
> Am I forgetting something. Do I need to reboot everything and do a net connect to start from ground level.
> 
> 
> For port forwarding the only change I am making on my router is on the forwarding tab under the advanced section...is this wrong.
> 
> 
> Thoughts...anyone? My IR blaster screwed up so I missed the 24 finale so any help would be appreciated.*



Hmmm.. that seems kind of odd. Are you certain that your PC and Replay are on the same subnet? I mean, do they both connect through the same router, and therefore have the same external (WAN side) IP address?


If not... for instance, if your PC has its own external IP address, then the test has been disabled to make it NOT work for others to contact your Replay TV.


What happens when your type this in your browser:
http://REPLAYTVLANIP:29000/ivs-IVSGetUnitInfo 


Also... is your external IP address changing frequently? This could be the problem, if your cable modem gets a new IP address after the Replay unit has contacted the servers with the old address.


Finally... check out the Poopli forums for a discussion about the unfortunately few people who determined that more than one user has the same MAC / IVS number for their Replay, another possible cause.


----------



## lijhtz




> What happens when your type this in your browser:
> 
> REPLAYTVLANIP:29000/ivs-IVSGetUnitInfo
> 
> 
> Also... is your external IP address changing frequently? This could be the problem, if your cable modem gets a new IP address after the Replay unit has contacted the servers with the old address.
> 
> 
> 
> I get, which I assume is correct:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am using SBC DSL which is dynamic which probably has something to do with it, but I would think that it wouldn't change that often.
> 
> 
> I will look at the poopli forum further unless someone else can think of what I am running into.
Click to expand...


----------



## lijhtz

well I figured it out. everytime I changed the port forwarding it was grabbing a new external IP which caused my replay setting to be off. after i set the port forwarding correctly and then forced a netconnect, I was able successfully pass the IVS test.


now I just need to find someone who has the 24 season finale.


thanks for your help


----------



## mooneydriver

Is anyone able to use IVS successfully through a WiFi router? My 5160 is connected via a NetGear 802.11g WiFi router and ethernet bridge. It passes the IVS test OK. I requested my first show last night and it's stuck at 0% with a "network connection problem." I wonder whether this has anything to do with WiFi (which also causes problems with DVArchive connections).


----------



## malcolm

What is the poopli updater application and what does it do?


----------



## sonicflame

Hi!! I love using Poopli and wanted to share my shows, as well. I've downloaded several shows successfully, so I know it's not network settings...


I've selected the option on Poopli to share my shows and have given my user name and password, but no shows are showing up in my shared database. Can anyone help me with this?


Thanks!!


----------



## archdog99




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by sonicflame_
> *Hi!! I love using Poopli and wanted to share my shows, as well. I've downloaded several shows successfully, so I know it's not network settings...
> 
> 
> I've selected the option on Poopli to share my shows and have given my user name and password, but no shows are showing up in my shared database. Can anyone help me with this?
> 
> 
> Thanks!!*



If you aren't using the updater, it takes about 24 hours. If you are using the updater, it's instant.


-a


----------



## spydermonkey311

Im having trouble getting this to work.


I configured my router with the port # i chose on the RTV. I set it to forward the port with TCP protocol. Is this correct? The only other option is UDP protocol.


I used http://www.lhaven.net/ivstest/ to test it, but I get


"Asked ReplayTV server about unit at ISN 00004-54871-58199.

Query Failed - no unit found with this ISN in the database "


Any ideas what im doing wrong?


----------



## j.m.




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by spydermonkey311_
> *Im having trouble getting this to work.
> 
> 
> I configured my router with the port # i chose on the RTV. I set it to forward the port with TCP protocol. Is this correct? The only other option is UDP protocol.
> 
> 
> I used http://www.lhaven.net/ivstest/ to test it, but I get
> 
> 
> "Asked ReplayTV server about unit at ISN 00004-54871-58199.
> 
> Query Failed - no unit found with this ISN in the database "
> 
> 
> Any ideas what im doing wrong?*



Yes, TCP is correct. It sounds like you need to net connect to update your unit's info in the RDDNS (IVS) database. You can do this from the 243-zones menu.


----------



## spydermonkey311




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by j.m._
> *Yes, TCP is correct. It sounds like you need to net connect to update your unit's info in the RDDNS (IVS) database. You can do this from the 243-zones menu.*



I just did that, checked to see if its working on that site and I get the same message.


How can I get this working?


----------



## j.m.




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by spydermonkey311_
> *I just did that, checked to see if its working on that site and I get the same message.
> 
> 
> How can I get this working?*



I didn't notice this before, but you are most likely using the wrong ISN in the tester. Are you sure your ISN is 00004-54871-58199? I've never seen one that starts with 00004-54871. They usually begin with 00004-54831 or 00004-54832. Indeed, 00004-54831-58199 is found in the database, so I'm sure that is your ISN. However, your port forwarding is still not set up correctly because the connection is refused. Do NOT forward port 80 to the ReplayTV or put it in the DMZ. Double-check that you used the correct LAN IP for the ReplayTV in the PF entry. Reboot the ReplayTV and try the test again with the correct ISN.


----------



## spydermonkey311




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by j.m._
> *I didn't notice this before, but you are most likely using the wrong ISN in the tester. Are you sure your ISN is 00004-54871-58199? I've never seen one that starts with 00004-54871. They usually begin with 00004-54831 or 00004-54832. Indeed, 00004-54831-58199 is found in the database, so I'm sure that is your ISN. However, your port forwarding is still not set up correctly because the connection is refused. Do NOT forward port 80 to the ReplayTV or put it in the DMZ. Double-check that you used the correct LAN IP for the ReplayTV in the PF entry. Reboot the ReplayTV and try the test again with the correct ISN.*



Thanks for the help, im going to recheck my isn#.


EDIT:

Yep, that was it, must have wrote down the wrong number.










I got the port forwarding thing straightened out also.


One other question, in the same menu, it has something where you add addresses. If I want to recieve something from a particular person, do I have to add them to my address book?


----------



## j.m.




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by spydermonkey311_
> *One other question, in the same menu, it has something where you add addresses. If I want to recieve something from a particular person, do I have to add them to my address book?*



No. You only have to enter someone's address when you are sending them a show.


----------



## gambit0

Hi, I am new to all of this and this site seems really great. This seems to be my current situation. I just got a ReplayTV from eBay two weeks ago. The guy I bought it from seems reliable. I consider it a miracle that I got it up and working fine with in the first day. I hooked it up and everything is working and it is truly a wonder. After I registered with the ReplayTV site it said my model was a 4040. The guy I bought it from said it was no different from the 4500 except that he upgraded me to a 120 hour drive. He said that it could also do IVS and I saw something that looks like an Ethernet place to put a cable/cord into. I hooked up my ReplayTV to my phone line but now I want to hook it up to my computer/internet to use the photos, copy and burn CD's/VCD's and DVD's as well as send and receive shows. Now it seems that the first thing I need to do is obtain a long Ethernet cable/cord (cable or cord)? And then a router/switcher/hub thing. The people at ReplayTV said to get a Linksy Wet11. The guy I bought the ReplayTV from said to get a Linksys BEFSR41? Another question I have is that I can't quite figure out the difference between the DVARCHIVE, which I think is a downloadable program and Poopli, which I think maybe a website where I can go and download and upload films/shows? Now there seems to be this other thing called reVue? I think I am going to order a 20 foot Ethernet Cord/Cable and maybe the Linksys BEFSR41, if that seems to be right. The thought of getting that hooked up gives me day sweats. The DArcive thing seems to be what I have to have inorder to burn CD's, VCD's and DVD's. Getting that up and running gives me both day and night mares. Which brings me to my final query, the likes of which takes my panic well over the top. I bought a VCR/DVD combo about a year ago and paid a little over four hundred for it, only to find that it could only play what is called certain regions and certain CD and DVD formats. So to release that burning sensation in my head I gave it away a week after I got my ReplayTV. Now from everything I read so far it says that my ReplayTV can not store/copy anything to a DVD recorder/player. I also have a TV/VCR combo and it seems to record everything from my ReplayTV to a tape fine but when I try to copy something from the VCR tape to the ReplayTV it doesn't work. My neighbor says that is because my TV/VCR combo is to old a model and it doesn't have any out feeds or something like that. So, I am now hunting for another VCR/DVD unit but now I am getting attracted to just getting a DVD recorder/player. My notion is that if I can't get the ReplayTV to copy things directly to a new DVD player/recorder I should be able to send what is recorded on my ReplayTV to my computer and burn it (with the help of DArchive) to CD's and DVD's and also reverse the process??? Can anyone tell me if this Herculean rocket-scientific feat can be done? I don't see why I can't just copy stuff from my ReplayTV direct to a DVD recorder with some wires and plugs and belles and whistles and a little magic?


----------



## MaxH

Wow, lots of questions. Let me try and answer what I can.



> Quote:
> _Originally posted by gambit0_
> *After I registered with the ReplayTV site it said my model was a 4040. The guy I bought it from said it was no different from the 4500 except that he upgraded me to a 120 hour drive. He said that it could also do IVS and I saw something that looks like an Ethernet place to put a cable/cord into.*



True, the only difference between a 40xx and the 45xx is that the 4000s came with lifetime activation as part of the purchase price, while the 4500s allowed you to pay for lifetime or monthly after your purchase. Otherwise they are identical, and they both have ethernet. However, while a 40xx and a 45xx may share shows both over a home network and over the Internet, they can't do either with a 50xx or 55xx, which can also only share between themselves. But if you sign up for Poopli and indicate your model number, you'll only see the available shows from compatible units (4000s and 4500s).



> *Quote:*
> *
> 
> 
> I hooked up my ReplayTV to my phone line but now I want to hook it up to my computer/internet to use the photos, copy and burn CD's/VCD's and DVD's as well as send and receive shows. Now it seems that the first thing I need to do is obtain a long Ethernet cable/cord (cable or cord)? And then a router/switcher/hub thing.*


*
*You could get by with an ethernet crossover cable between your computer and your ReplayTV, but that's inconvenient for most people. If you have dialup internet service, you're not going to be able to use Poopli and your ReplayTV will probably have to use the phone line to get it's guide data. (There are ways around that, but they're more complicated, and if you do have dialup you can try those after you get all the basics down.) If you have cable or DSL internet service, you should already have a router between your computer and your cable/DSL modem, if nothing else than to protect your computer. (The WBR-G54 and WBR-G542 by Buffalo Technology are very popular.) Then, if your ReplayTV is in a different room, you will need the router to be a wireless router, and you will need a wireless bridge or something that can act as a wireless bridge. There are a lot of threads on what hardware people here like or don't like, so you may want to read more about that.



> *Quote:*
> *
> 
> 
> The people at ReplayTV said to get a Linksy Wet11. The guy I bought the ReplayTV from said to get a Linksys BEFSR41?*


*
*Don't listen to anything they say about networking. They build DVRs, not routers. They also tell you to open ports on your router that are like leaving your front door wide open with a sign saying "HACKERS WELCOME".



> *Quote:*
> *
> 
> 
> Another question I have is that I can't quite figure out the difference between the DVARCHIVE, which I think is a downloadable program and Poopli, which I think maybe a website where I can go and download and upload films/shows? Now there seems to be this other thing called reVue?*


*
*DVArchive is an amazing program that allows you to store shows from your ReplayTV on any computer and play them back over the network on your ReplayTV. It does much, much more than that, but that's it's basic function.


Poopli is a web site where you can let people know what shows you have on your ReplayTV, and they can ask you to send them a show over the internet; you can also see what everyone else has and ask someone else to send one to you. It's kind of like those need a ride/can give a ride bulletin boards, it's at its core a way to help people find what they're looking for, but then both parties have to do the actual sharing themselves.



> *Quote:*
> *
> 
> 
> I think I am going to order a 20 foot Ethernet Cord/Cable and maybe the Linksys BEFSR41, if that seems to be right. The thought of getting that hooked up gives me day sweats.*


*
*Please read some threads on routers before buying anything. But once you're trying to set things up, you can come back here, and someone who has the same router can probably give you some advice.



> *Quote:*
> *
> 
> 
> The DArcive thing seems to be what I have to have inorder to burn CD's, VCD's and DVD's.*


*
*DVA will get the shows to your computer. ReVue is a nice little program that will make rtv_tools much easier to use, and rtv_tools is what will actually edit those files so they are ready to be burned. Or so I've heard. I still haven't played with them much. But there's plenty to read on these programs. Here's a good place to start: jbarr's ReplayTV to DVD HOWTO guide .



> *Quote:*
> *
> 
> 
> Getting that up and running gives me both day and night mares. Which brings me to my final query, the likes of which takes my panic well over the top. I bought a VCR/DVD combo about a year ago and paid a little over four hundred for it, only to find that it could only play what is called certain regions and certain CD and DVD formats. So to release that burning sensation in my head I gave it away a week after I got my ReplayTV. Now from everything I read so far it says that my ReplayTV can not store/copy anything to a DVD recorder/player. I also have a TV/VCR combo and it seems to record everything from my ReplayTV to a tape fine but when I try to copy something from the VCR tape to the ReplayTV it doesn't work. My neighbor says that is because my TV/VCR combo is to old a model and it doesn't have any out feeds or something like that.*


*
*That's right, you need to have the outputs from a VCR or DVD player going into the inputs of your Replay to record anything from tape or DVD to your Replay.



> *Quote:*
> *
> 
> 
> So, I am now hunting for another VCR/DVD unit but now I am getting attracted to just getting a DVD recorder/player. My notion is that if I can't get the ReplayTV to copy things directly to a new DVD player/recorder I should be able to send what is recorded on my ReplayTV to my computer and burn it (with the help of DArchive) to CD's and DVD's and also reverse the process??? Can anyone tell me if this Herculean rocket-scientific feat can be done? I don't see why I can't just copy stuff from my ReplayTV direct to a DVD recorder with some wires and plugs and belles and whistles and a little magic?*


*
*You can plug a VCR or standalone DVD player/burner's inputs to your Replay's outputs, play your show on your Replay and press "record" on the other device to record directly to tape or DVD. There's even a "Send to VCR" option on the Replay that gives you a countdown to hit record. But you can't edit out commercials or change the size of the recording or create chapters for multiple episodes with that method the way you can when you export, convert, and burn to DVD. You'll have to decide which you prefer, as both are quite possible and done every day, most likely.


Anway, the most important thing is to start reading older threads and skimming for those on creating DVDs, and on choosing routers and setting up a network. (The search function is very literal, and is only recommended if you're looking for something specific, like mentions of "Wet11" or "BEFSR41".)


----------



## gambit0

Wow, thanks Mr. Nice Guy. I'll light a candle for you and place you just between Florence Nightingale and Captain America with patient, thoughtful and considerate people like you on the planet I don't think Peace On Earth and Good Will are such a pipe dream!


----------



## BassKozz

Can you pause Outgoing/Send transfers ? I know you can pause incomming/receive transfers thru my RPTV, but can u pause outgoing ones ?



Thanks

-BassKozz


----------



## BassKozz

Can you pause Outgoing/Send transfers ? I know you can pause incomming/receive transfers thru my RPTV, but can u pause outgoing ones ?



Thanks

-BassKozz


----------



## j.m.




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by BassKozz_
> *Can you pause Outgoing/Send transfers ? I know you can pause incomming/receive transfers thru my RPTV, but can u pause outgoing ones ?
> *



Not really. However, you can always disconnect the ethernet cable or disable the port forwarding entry for IVS in your router for as long as you want to "pause" the transfer. Disconnecting the ehternet will obviously prevent channel guide updates etc., so you probably don't want to do that for very long.


----------



## tour93

Hello,

Since the last soft. update I don't have IVS anymore on my 5504. I used the Wirns method to install it in the first place. So now I'm asking if it's possible to get shows from Poopli and download them in my pc instead of directly in the RTV ? After I could stream it from PC into RTV.

Thanks

Alain


----------



## j.m.




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by tour93_
> *Hello,
> 
> Since the last soft. update I don't have IVS anymore on my 5504. I used the Wirns method to install it in the first place. So now I'm asking if it's possible to get shows from Poopli and download them in my pc instead of directly in the RTV ? After I could stream it from PC into RTV.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Alain*



No, it's not currently possible. There are ways to get IVS back on your 55xx. Please search for details.


----------



## nutzo

Just want to say Poopli is great....


I missed the season premier of a show due to a schedual change.

Didn't realize I missed the show until several days later.


So, I signed up with with Poopli around 5:00 pm

Setup my Replay to receive shows

Logged into my SMC router & added the replay port to be forwarded to my Replay IP address.

Went back to Poopli, found someone who had the show & requested it.


Checked back around 10:00 pm - (first chance I had) & the show was waiting for me to download it !


----------



## adone36

I just had a disaster. I moved a season of episodes to disk and then someone swiped the removable cage off my desk.


I don't remember but can you send a show that was sent to you by someone else?


If you can, can someone send you BACK a show you sent him???


----------



## icecow




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by adone36_
> *I just had a disaster. I moved a season of episodes to disk and then someone swiped the removable cage off my desk.
> 
> 
> I don't remember but can you send a show that was sent to you by someone else?
> 
> 
> If you can, can someone send you BACK a show you sent him???*



No you cant.



You can take a svideo cable and connect it to the input and output then do a manual record as you play the show.


You are in effect recording analog style. The trick is you are playing and recording on the same replay.


After that you can change the name and send the show


----------



## adone36

Rats, the only people that have the shows are either people I sent to or don't answer requests in 3 days.


Has anybody transferred the 1st season of Joan of Arcadia to DVD?


I'll reinburse anyone 5 to 1 for the trouble to burn me a set.


----------



## gambit0

Hey dude, I'm a Newbie with only 60 GB of free space left on my hard drive. I'm using about 28 GBs now out of my 100 GBs. I am not tech-no savvy but I am willing to learn. I liked what you had to say. I like the people at Poopli a lot too. I also have a pretty good upstanding of how the corporate/advertising world sees life and they are definitely anti sharing/privacy and freedom. They are quite willing to go to extremes and I do mean any extremes to pursue bucks, mega-bucks. That said, I see more possibilities and pioneer's are always barked at, although with good intentions. I would surely like to learn how to do those things that you described. I just bought my first ReplayTV 4040 about two weeks ago and I am waiting on a delivery of this over priced DVD Recorder/Player $499 that seems to have all the bells and whistles on the plus side DVD+R, DVD+RW and all kinds of Cd's because I would like to do a lot more things with my ReplayTV and I love sharing. I just installed DVArchive yesterday and that's got me spinning. I went to this website http://g04.com/html/modules.php?name...article&sid=26 to learn how to burn DVD's from my ReplayTV and send them back to my ReplayTV and share them with others and man it seems like a crash course in rocket science but I think I will learn a lot. If you have the time and are so inclined I would sure appreciate your help. Also thanks for being willing to step out there!


----------



## gambit0

1) I don't understand what are Poopli points, even thought I clicked around the Poopli site to try and find out?

2) I am getting addicted to Foreign shows and I can't seem to get enough of them. So, far I get about six or seven shows on my ReplayTV and every time so far that I did a check, Show Data Base on Poopli, it only comes up with the shows that I have saved on my ReplayTV. What would be a good way to find foreign shows/films even with subtitles that I could leech and share?


----------



## adone36

1) You send a show, you get a point. People send you a show, you get a point on the other side.


2) You'd have to search by episode or show title. If none come up, it is possible someone has them, but are not shared. Post a specific request and someone might send you the show. You are very limited because most of Replay sharing is 5000 replays.


You cannot leech and share. If someone sends you a show, you can't send it to someone else.


----------



## gambit0

If I am reading this right:

"I just had a disaster. I moved a season of episodes to disk and then someone swiped the removable cage off my desk.

I don't remember but can you send a show that was sent to you by someone else?

If you can, can someone send you BACK a show you sent him???

No you cant.

You can take a svideo cable and connect it to the input and output then do a manual record as you play the show.

You are in effect recording analog style. The trick is you are playing and recording on the same replay.

After that you can change the name and send the show.


Then this is a work around to send Received Shows?


----------



## MaxH




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by gambit0_
> *1) I don't understand what are Poopli points, even thought I clicked around the Poopli site to try and find out?
> 
> 2) I am getting addicted to Foreign shows and I can't seem to get enough of them. So, far I get about six or seven shows on my ReplayTV and every time so far that I did a check, Show Data Base on Poopli, it only comes up with the shows that I have saved on my ReplayTV. What would be a good way to find foreign shows/films even with subtitles that I could leech and share?*



To expand a bit on Tony's fine explanation, newbies start out listed like this:


gambit0(0/0)


If you've sent 9 shows to others and received 20 yourself, you'll appear like this:


gambit0(9/20)


So if I sent you a show, you would have one added to the second number and I would have one added to the first number, hence my sig.







_The numbers are only incremented once the show is marked complete_.


This tells people not only how much you use Poopli, but how often you send vs. how often you receive. BTW, "leech" is usually used on Poopli not as a verb but as an adjective for people with no sends and more than 10 or 20 receives, although sends in the single digits and receives in the triple digits is not usually considered any better.


For foreign shows, I recommend you post something in the Show Talk forum on the Poopli Forum. Someone else just did something similar, asking "Will you be my TiVo?", referring to TiVo's feature of recommending new shows based on what you already record. Tell people what shows are getting you excited about foreign shows, and ask people what they'd recommend along those lines. And maybe see if there are discussion boards at sites that specialize in content, like www.TVTome.com, and find an old thread or start a new one about foreign shows.


Oh, and you are correct about what I call looping back a show as a manual recording, but that's usually too much trouble for most people. I do it to create short segments of shows that I might want to send to others, like my test clip and The Screen Savers segment on Poopli.


----------



## gambit0

I guess I'm afraid of becoming one of those people, receiving 233 shows and sending 3. I seems like the shows I like are not the shows that other would want. Si Fi and foreign shows are my viewing passion because they are like a mini vacations and they broaden my mind/vision, like Two Thousand Acres of Sky, EastEnders, Waiting for God, As Time Goes By, Keeping Up Appearances, Fawlty Towers and Danish, Spanish, French, Arab, Chinese, Japanese, French, Northern & Eastern European films and shows where the people are really are down to earth, diverse and complex and occasionally a good documentary. I'm not sure why you recomended Tivo but I'm having difficulty finding the Show Talk Forum or the Poopli Forum.


----------



## Norbert

Show Talk Forum on poopli.com http://www.poopli.com/forum/forumdis...?s=&forumid=10


----------



## mhargr03

I know people much more knowledgeable than me have said you can only receive one show via IVS per RTV at a time, and I don't doubt them...I'm just wondering why when you select the 'Received' category it gives you the option of 'Pause Transfer*s*'?


----------



## adone36

You can receive several. They go into a queue. When 1 finishes it starts taking the next. If Person #1 who is sending goes off line, your unit will start on Person #2 sending to you. When it finishes that it goes back to the first.


Sometimes if the 1st stops at 80% and then it switches to #2, I'll pause #2 and resume #1 so as to finish the first d/l and not keep the first guy's machine waiting to get it's chance again.


----------



## mhargr03

Gotcha...thanks!


----------



## mpsan

I have Cable Modem and IVS was OK, but has anyone noticed that it now takes a very long time for a 2 hour show?


I also do not have myreplaytv set up as poopli wants as my IVS replay has stuff on it that we watch and delete.


----------



## PeteyBoy23

Just sad that it won't work for my 5504. I had no idea before I ordered it, and wish I wouldn't have. Oh well.


----------



## BassKozz

Ok so I understand my RPTV 5080 can only receive one show at a time, but can send multiple shows (which is kinda stupid, but oh well







) ...


My question is this, what happens when someone trys to send you a show while you are already in the process of receiving another show from someone else ?


Does it not allow the transfer to go thru, and shoot back an error to the sender, or does it add it to a que ?


----------



## mhargr03

This question was answered if you scroll up about 4 posts
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...03#post4542003


----------



## BassKozz

oops thanx mhargr03


sorry


----------



## spydermonkey311

Are their any security concerns when giving Poopli your username/password of you Myreplaytv.com account? Can any harm be done if someone got ahold of your RTV Key (not ID)?


----------



## spydermonkey311

How can I tell if IVS is down? I cant seem to connect to my RTV doing the IVS test connection. How can I tell if IVS itself is down, or its my RTV thats the problem?


----------



## mhargr03

 http://www.lhaven.net/ivstest/ 


Look at the icon right above the IVS number input field. It says IVS Status is: ____. The thumbup icon means it is working.


----------



## spydermonkey311




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by mhargr03_
> * http://www.lhaven.net/ivstest/
> 
> 
> Look at the icon right above the IVS number input field. It says IVS Status is: ____. The thumbup icon means it is working.*



Yep, thats the one i tested it out with.


I have never changed anything on my setup, and I have recieved shows before.


I cant get it to work know, I keep getting


500 Can't connect (connect: timeout)


If anyone has any suggestions, please post them.


My router is setup to forward the port to my Replay. Like I said, it worked before, and stopped working earlier this week.


----------



## 60369

*Poopli Setup Frustration*

I've been trying to get AVS to work on my 5040 all day with no luck.


My ReplayTV is connected to a Linksys BEFSR41 router. I have setup port forwarding correctly on the router (port 42999 is forwarding both TCP and UDP requests to 192.168.1.102), and have verified that the ISN (00004-54831-71947) is correct. I then did a 243-Zones to netconnect to make sure that IVS has my current IP, but I still get the following message back from the IVS test server:



> Quote:
> Asked ReplayTV server about unit at ISN 00004-54831-71947.
> 
> 
> Found on Replay server.
> 
> 
> The IP for your ReplayTV is 69.143.31.119
> 
> The Port for your ReplayTV is 42999
> 
> Unable to contact ReplayTV unit.
> 
> 500 Can't connect to 69.143.31.119:42999 (connect: timeout)
> 
> Check your port forwarding settings.



I've checked and rechecked the port forwarding on my router by checking the "Ethernet" tab in the "System Information" menu, and have triple-checked the ISN info in the "Internet Identity and Address Book" tab.


I have Comcast cable internet... is this problem because I don't have a static IP? Any help would be appreciated... "Desperate Housewives" failed to record last night because Fox pushed "The Simpsons" back an hour, and I predict that my wife will commit spousicide if I don't get this show downloaded from Poopli soon.


Thanks!


[redacted]


EDIT: I've changed the port being forwarded to 29000 on the ReplayTV. Now when I type " http://192.168.1.102:29000/ivs-IVSGetUnitInfo " I get this:



> Quote:



It seems like its working ok, at least within my LAN. Could it be because my Linksys router is sitting behind a Vonage Motorola router?


EDIT 2: Yup, Vonage was the culprit. The information in this thread helped me sort it out.


I love it when I have conversations with myself.


----------



## spydermonkey311

Im having some trouble. Im using Poopi Updater, but when I click on "My SHows" under Account settings, I dont see any shows. Are there any settings Im suppose to configure to get this to work?


----------



## Tiggyboo

Thanks a bunch, Heather. As a brand new ReplayTV network user (my first transfer is in progress as we speak) I can say that your post answered a whole slew of questions in one pass - some of which I'd already bludgeoned my way through, some of which were new to me.


Thanks again,

Al


----------



## nord24601

First of all, thanks to all who contributed substantive info to this faq, you've helped tremendously.


My question, which I'm certain I've seen addressed before, is this:


What does it mean when the status line says "received x% of -1MB"?


A reference to the original post would suffice.


Also, what is this poopli updater business and what does it do?


Thanks,


Nord


----------



## spydermonkey311

Can I have more than 1 transfer at a time recieving or sending?


----------



## mhargr03

You can be sending up to 15 I think at a time...you may only be receiving 1 at a time.


nord - go to the forums at www.poopli.com and you should find out all about the Poopli updater...but in short it polls your unit(s) and reports what shows you have available for sharing


----------



## elisherer

OK... I've read through the 8 pages of this post, and I'm not sure if I actually saw something that applied to me.


I have IVS sharing set up "properly". I have my Internet ID, 00004-54831-54220 and have the port open (My Replay says it's 06443, but the Linksys router insists it's 6443.... does thia matter)?


Went to the IVStest site and pinged the box and got a positive response. Then I asked someone to send me a test clip.... and they "said" they did, but next morning... there was nothing there.


So let me ask: Should I see their clip right away? Or does it take more than 6 hours to even show up in my Received Shows menu.


Do I have to accept the show before the clip is sent (the sender says that his machine said it was sent successfully)?


Any other ideas why if my address is right, the test is right and therefore the port is apparently open, that I'm not getting things in my Received menu?


BTW - I have a RTV5040, modified with a 300 mb hard drive....


----------



## HonestLeeD

Hi-I'm new to ReplayTV just having acquired my 5040 last weekend. Would like to thank you for first for your great FAQ; then the troubleshooting favor--can u give me some help with getting Poopli working???


I keep gettting the following error on Larry Chen's "Lunatic Haven Page" when trying the test page:


Asked ReplayTV server about unit at ISN 00004-54832-37432.

Found on Replay server. IP does not match your PC, not revealing IP and port detail.


Unable to contact ReplayTV unit.


500 Can't connect to xx.xx.xx.xx:yyyyy (connect: timeout)

Check your port forwarding settings.

Useful Links:


I've got a Linksys BEFW11S4 V.4 set up w/port forwarding trying on external ports both "29000 to 29000" (per FAQ on ReplayTV) and "01024 to 01024" (this is the port setting my ReplayTV indicates for Port Incoming tho I didn't set it this way), and have confirmed I've got the right15 digit ID code as well as right IP address (192.168.1.65). I"ve also enabled and made sure either only TCP or both boxes are checked but nothing seems to work!!! Any advice or help would be really appreciated...Big Thx.


p.s. I've got DVArchive working so I know the PC and Replay TV are talking and they are hard wired together


----------



## clambert11

It's working now.










-- Craig


----------



## HonestLeeD

Finally, after much struggle got a successful test message from IVSTester as follows:


Asked ReplayTV server about unit at ISN 00004-54832-37432.

Found on Replay server.



The IP for your ReplayTV is 138.88.78.20

The Port for your ReplayTV is 11111

Successfully contacted ReplayTV unit.

The ReplayTV says:


ISN: 00004-54832-37432

Nickname: Honestleed

Your IVS settings appear to be correct


IN REALITY, IP ON RTV IS 192.168.1.89 so is this going to work? OR am I correct in assuming I'm somehow being read, but under wrong IP? Thx.


----------



## MaxH

The IVS tester is giving you your WAN IP, the address needed to find your home network from the Internet. 192.168.x.x is a LAN IP, assigned by your router just for use on your home network. Lots of people probably use 192.168.1.89 in their homes, but no one else has 138.88.78.20.


In other words, this is all as it should be.


----------



## HonestLeeD

thx; fyi-re: IPOD when clicking on links for referral I get can't find page


----------



## HonestLeeD

If someone sent something to me strating 6 hours ago (1 hour med quality show), and I'm showing ) 0% progress is it still transferrring or DOA--appreciate it may take awhile (tho I've got DSL)...yet this is my first download and so I'm clueless as to how to ascertain whether/if anything actually going on--can also see RTV unit name of sender in my DVArchive page as new folder but no content yet


any tips on quicker downloads?


----------



## MaxH

Oh, nice way for the moderators to tell us they don't want us posting our referral links. Thanks for the heads-up, guys.


----------



## MaxH




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by HonestLeeD_
> *If someone sent something to me strating 6 hours ago (1 hour med quality show), and I'm showing ) 0% progress is it still transferrring or DOA--appreciate it may take awhile (tho I've got DSL)...yet this is my first download and so I'm clueless as to how to ascertain whether/if anything actually going on--can also see RTV unit name of sender in my DVArchive page as new folder but no content yet
> 
> 
> any tips on quicker downloads?*



It completely depends upon the sender's upload speed and whether their network is even up. First thing to do is use The Dreamer's IVS test page to test your IVS number for that Replay. Then you can go to this page AFTER you're already logged into Poopli, find the other person's IVS number, and test that. If both are OK, then the next thing I'd do is reboot the Replay. If the transfer starts, and especially if it stops again after a day or three, I'd suggest you read up on the double IP bug .


----------



## HonestLeeD

My RTV works fine on the Tester, but got error message as follows on your 2nd link (w/o getting to test sender's IP/Port)...any other thoughts? Thx.


p.s. How do I reboot the RTV (is it simply power off and then back on)?



Error Message on Your 2nd Link to test senders connections

HTTP Status 500 -


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


type Exception report


message


description The server encountered an internal error () that prevented it from fulfilling this request.


exception


javax.servlet.ServletException: Illegal operation on empty result set

at org.apache.jasper.runtime.PageContextImpl.handlePageExceptio n(PageContextImpl.java:498)

at org.apache.jsp.myPooper_jsp._jspService(myPooper_jsp.java:82 0)

at org.apache.jasper.runtime.HttpJspBase.service(HttpJspBase.ja va:92)

at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:809)

at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServl etWrapper.java:162)

at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServl et.java:240)

at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java :187)

at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:809)

at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFi lter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:200)

at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(App licationFilterChain.java:146)

at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardWrapperValve.invoke(Standar dWrapperValve.java:209)

at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineVa lveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:596)

at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline.invoke(StandardPip eline.java:433)

at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.invoke(ContainerBase. java:948)

at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContextValve.invoke(Standar dContextValve.java:144)

at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineVa lveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:596)

at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline.invoke(StandardPip eline.java:433)

at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.invoke(ContainerBase. java:948)

at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.invoke(StandardCont ext.java:2358)

at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHostValve.invoke(StandardHo stValve.java:133)

at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineVa lveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:596)

at org.apache.catalina.valves.ErrorDispatcherValve.invoke(Error DispatcherValve.java:118)

at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineVa lveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:594)

at org.apache.catalina.valves.ErrorReportValve.invoke(ErrorRepo rtValve.java:116)

at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineVa lveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:594)

at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline.invoke(StandardPip eline.java:433)

at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.invoke(ContainerBase. java:948)

at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngineValve.invoke(Standard EngineValve.java:127)

at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineVa lveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:596)

at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline.invoke(StandardPip eline.java:433)

at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.invoke(ContainerBase. java:948)

at org.apache.coyote.tomcat4.CoyoteAdapter.service(CoyoteAdapte r.java:152)

at org.apache.jk.server.JkCoyoteHandler.invoke(JkCoyoteHandler. java:300)

at org.apache.jk.common.HandlerRequest.invoke(HandlerRequest.ja va:374)

at org.apache.jk.common.ChannelSocket.invoke(ChannelSocket.java :743)

at org.apache.jk.common.ChannelSocket.processConnection(Channel Socket.java:675)

at org.apache.jk.common.SocketConnection.runIt(ChannelSocket.ja va:866)

at org.apache.tomcat.util.threads.ThreadPool$ControlRunnable.ru n(ThreadPool.java:683)

at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:595)



root cause


java.sql.SQLException: Illegal operation on empty result set

at com.mysql.jdbc.ResultSet.checkRowPos(ResultSet.java:3617)

at com.mysql.jdbc.ResultSet.getString(ResultSet.java:1772)

at com.mysql.jdbc.ResultSet.getString(ResultSet.java:1837)

at org.apache.jsp.myPooper_jsp._jspService(myPooper_jsp.java:23 8)

at org.apache.jasper.runtime.HttpJspBase.service(HttpJspBase.ja va:92)

at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:809)

at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServl etWrapper.java:162)

at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServl et.java:240)

at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java :187)

at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:809)

at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFi lter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:200)

at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(App licationFilterChain.java:146)

at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardWrapperValve.invoke(Standar dWrapperValve.java:209)

at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineVa lveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:596)

at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline.invoke(StandardPip eline.java:433)

at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.invoke(ContainerBase. java:948)

at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContextValve.invoke(Standar dContextValve.java:144)

at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineVa lveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:596)

at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline.invoke(StandardPip eline.java:433)

at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.invoke(ContainerBase. java:948)

at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.invoke(StandardCont ext.java:2358)

at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHostValve.invoke(StandardHo stValve.java:133)

at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineVa lveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:596)

at org.apache.catalina.valves.ErrorDispatcherValve.invoke(Error DispatcherValve.java:118)

at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineVa lveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:594)

at org.apache.catalina.valves.ErrorReportValve.invoke(ErrorRepo rtValve.java:116)

at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineVa lveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:594)

at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline.invoke(StandardPip eline.java:433)

at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.invoke(ContainerBase. java:948)

at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngineValve.invoke(Standard EngineValve.java:127)

at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineVa lveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:596)

at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline.invoke(StandardPip eline.java:433)

at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.invoke(ContainerBase. java:948)

at org.apache.coyote.tomcat4.CoyoteAdapter.service(CoyoteAdapte r.java:152)

at org.apache.jk.server.JkCoyoteHandler.invoke(JkCoyoteHandler. java:300)

at org.apache.jk.common.HandlerRequest.invoke(HandlerRequest.ja va:374)

at org.apache.jk.common.ChannelSocket.invoke(ChannelSocket.java :743)

at org.apache.jk.common.ChannelSocket.processConnection(Channel Socket.java:675)

at org.apache.jk.common.SocketConnection.runIt(ChannelSocket.ja va:866)

at org.apache.tomcat.util.threads.ThreadPool$ControlRunnable.ru n(ThreadPool.java:683)

at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:595)




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Apache Tomcat/4.1.31


----------



## MaxH

Remember, you need to log into Poopli first to use the second link.


To reboot a Replay, it usually means a soft reboot, which means (WHEN YOU ARE NOT RECORDING ANYTHING) you hold down the power button for about ten seconds until you hear the fan and hard drive shut off. It will take 3-4 minutes, so don't reboot at 7:59 if you're recording something at 8:00. A hard reboot, which should hardly ever be necessary, means unplugging the Replay and plugging it back in. Not recommended, and if it needs to be done, I recommend soft rebooting and yanking the plug right when the fan shuts off, before it restarts. That way, you're catching the Replay when it's shut itself down and minimizing the chance that you're yanking the plug when the Replay is writing something crucial. Should hardly ever be necessary, if at all.


----------



## HonestLeeD

Ok- I tested out on IVSTester as did sender, did soft reboot but still am not getting any popups to allow download to begin, i.e., thought if I went to RTV I could click and accept as per following instructions above--do I need to enter senders internet identity or something to enable this??? Thx.


"check your ReplayTV unit under the Received tab. Select the show title and from the resulting pop-up select Accept Show. "


----------



## MaxH




> Quote:
> _Originally posted by HonestLeeD_
> *Ok- I tested out on IVSTester as did sender, did soft reboot but still am not getting any popups to allow download to begin, i.e., thought if I went to RTV I could click and accept as per following instructions above--do I need to enter senders internet identity or something to enable this??? Thx.
> 
> 
> "check your ReplayTV unit under the Received tab. Select the show title and from the resulting pop-up select Accept Show. "*



Wait, you said before it was at 0%, which means you accepted it and can see the listing in your Replay Guide, but it displays 0% without progressing.


Do you see a Received tab in your Replay Guide? Is there anything in that category?


----------



## HonestLeeD

If I accepted it, did not do so with knowing I was; I've never seen anything related to this on the RTV???


----------



## bobwhite

I have two ReplayTVs. I just started using Poopli actively a week ago. When I log on to Poopli, it will not show "My Show Database" for either ReplayTV. I tested my IVS using the tester and they both work OK. Also both units show up on my.replaytv.com with the database, and Poopli Updater shows both units and databases. I requested a show and it is in the process of being downloaded. So I can't understand why my database doesn't show up at the Poopli site. I have two shows hidden, but that's all. Any ideas?


----------



## HonestLeeD

sorry I don't know--I'm admittedly tech challenged







that said I'd suggest posting this ? as a new question and you might get a reply--I still can't figure out how to set static ID on all my PCs to avoid need to do soft reboot alluded to above as someone else suggested to me! Really need some handholding to get there...good luck!


----------



## mhargr03

bobwhite I would suggest posting your question as a new topic. as HonestLeeD said, but on www.poopli.com in the forums there


----------



## HonestLeeD

any suggetions on where I might find info on how to set static IP address for all PC's (& if that really solves signal drift issue that precipitates need for soft reboot)? thx.


----------



## mhargr03

I am not sure the exact 'signal drift' issue you are referring to, but giving all of your network devices a static IP is not too difficult


1. In your router settings, turn off DHCP. Find out your network's subnet mask as well as the first 3 numbers in the IP address (for example, Linksys routers usually by default have an IP of 192.168.1.x and a default subnet mask of 255.255.255.0)


2. On your computers go to the Control Panel, then Network Connections. Right-click on Local Area Connection then scroll down the list to Internet Protocol (TCP/IP), highlight it, and click the Properties button. When there, fill out the info with an IP that corresponds to your router's for the first 3 numbers and make the last number between 2 and 254 (192.168.1.123).


3. Do the same thing on your ReplayTVs by going to the Menu button, then Setup, then Network and Input Settings.


----------



## The Robman

bump to save from archive


----------



## chadjones99

still cant find replay id..have replay ser# and key, but dont see id

i have a 5504 unit so were do i find it. and there is no... Internet Identity and Address Book on the menu

thanks

chad


----------



## mhargr03

Chad, the 5504 units do not support Commercial Advance or Internet Video Sharing out of the box. You need to revert your unit to an older version of software and then run WiRNS on a computer on your network to activate CA and IVS on a 5504. A good starting point is www.replaytvupgrade.com .


----------



## chadjones99

dog gone it @@@@@!!!!!!!!

i have wirns , but i will have to pull the hard drive on replay to do that right !!!


----------



## The Robman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chadjones99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> dog gone it @@@@@!!!!!!!!
> 
> i have wirns , but i will have to pull the hard drive on replay to do that right !!!



Let's not let this Poopli thread turn into a WiRNS thread, so please post any WiRNS questions to the following thread instead...

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=504981


----------



## chadjones99

well it is kinda the same thing... on this matter anyway, i am hearing that the 5504 will not ivs, to pooli , but wirns will, so should i list the info on poopli off of the wirns info on my oc, and will that stream the video to my pc ?

thanks

chad


----------



## nded

Chad,


Read, read, read, read. Read about WiRNS, read the information at www.replaytvupgrade.com , and most importantly, READ the gentle nudge from Robman to not ask another WiRNS question in this Poopli thread.


----------



## chadjones99

for one thing , thanks for the help, really, ok but this is a wirns and a poopli question, and i a m not sure whitch will haelp me so that is why its on both threads


----------



## walterwu

Hi,


I have a 5040 upgraded with a 250GB drive, hooked up to a dynamic IP network through a wired connection to Netgear WGR614 wireless router being used as a wireless access point, which in turn is hooked up to a SMC barracuda router SMC7008ABR. The SMC router is set up as the DHCP server. The SMC router is set to forward port 40801 to the ReplayTV unit.


The setup passes the IVS test site:


Asked ReplayTV server about unit at ISN 00004-54831-69416.


Found on Replay server.


The IP for your ReplayTV is 68.121.242.222

The Port for your ReplayTV is 40801


Successfully contacted ReplayTV unit.


The ReplayTV says:


ISN: 00004-54831-69416

Nickname: Traderjim


Your IVS settings appear to be correct




When I request a show, the request shows up in the "received" tab and I click on "accept". The "downloading" message shows up for a few minutes, but then I get back the message "the downloaded show is no longer available".


The Poopli member was kind enough to resend the show to me several times, but the same thing happened each time.


Any thoughts? Thanks.


Walter Wu


----------



## TheSaloon

Hello and thank you for all of your help. I've used this forum for over a year for all of my av faqs. Since I'm not much of a talker and I try to read and listen before I speak, I decided to register and ask for some help, so this will be my first post.


I'm running one 55xx Replay converted for IVS/CA; one pc is running DVA - another is running Wirns and I've just recently jumped on the poopli train. Everything is running smooth without conflicts or errors. She passes all tests and is able to receive and send shows that I've recorded only. When I attempt to send a show I have received from a poopli member, the option to send is not included in the pop-up dialog. In addition, the shows I receive from poopli members are not showing in the poopli updater; only the shows I've recorded. Poopli and my.replaytv show all of my show information; shows personally recorded and those received from poopli.


My question: Can I edit or move the shows I receive so I am able to send those shows or am I failing to configure a setting correctly?


All of my attempts to move shows around have failed.


Thanks for your time.


----------



## JesterOZ

Great info! Thanks!


----------



## twisted




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheSaloon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm running one 55xx Replay converted for IVS/CA; one pc is running DVA ...



From your description then you are setup correctly with Poopli. You can't directly re-send shows that you received from Poopli users.


However there is a workaround using IVSMagic about which I sent you a PM.


Thank you for reading thoroughly before posting. It's like a breath of fresh air.


----------



## nded

If he has a 55XX "converted", then he must be using WiRNS. WiRNS supports sending received shows directly from the modified ReplayTV.


This doesn't mean you shouldn't learn more about IVSmagic - it's great! It's just not required to send received shows.....


----------



## ReplayTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheSaloon* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> the shows I receive from poopli members are not showing in the poopli updater; only the shows I've recorded. Poopli and my.replaytv show all of my show information; shows personally recorded and those received from poopli.
> 
> 
> My question: Can I edit or move the shows I receive so I am able to send those shows or am I failing to configure a setting correctly?
> 
> 
> All of my attempts to move shows around have failed.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your time.



Probably you already did this but in ivsmagic you have under STATUS window you have to put a check mark next to "include received" to include those shows in your poopli shared shows.


----------



## bac522

Is Poopli still active? I'm having problems connecting to it today and it's been a couple of months since I last used it.


----------



## bichmgnt

Used it last night to request a program and got it today. Seems fine.


Steve


----------



## smcwilliams

It was, as was said, fine last night, but I can't get to it since about 6.20a this morning EDT. The name resolves to the IP, but the connexion times out til the browser error appears.



I have got, albeit very delayed, some emails confirming show completion during the morning however.


Cheers,

Scott


----------



## nded

Must be a DNS or IP routing issue for some of you folks. It has never stopped "working" for me. I have logged in/out several times this morning and last night from multiple PC's.


----------



## smcwilliams

The DNS resolves to 216.154.213.97 but check the trace below...I'm dying somewhere in the deltacom network.


Ed, if you read this can you post to the poopli forum and/or get word to Archie?



Cheers,

Scott


----------



## foltz61

I have an IVS issue I can';t seem to figure out. I was recieving a show which got to 14% and bombed. I get an error stating "Experiencing network errors. Check your internet connection." There are no error in my Wirns log. The IVS test comes back fine. I replaced the Wirns DNS with my router DNS. I even tried the not recommended DMZ. I've also tested my ports at the GRC site to see if they are blocked (they are fine). Nothing seems to work. My PC's can use the internet fine. Any ideas? I will try using my providers (comcast) actual DNS address next but, I think it still won't work. Thanks for any help.


----------



## nded

Have you tried sending an email to the SENDER and asking them if they are having a problem?


----------



## foltz61

I actually had the same problem with 2 different senders that day. One died at 14%. The other got the error from the start. I haven't tried any since then.


----------



## runner10552

Is it my imagination or is poopli.com not operating as usual? I just clicked on my bookmark and it shows a page where I can register the URL poopli.com as my own. Did I miss some sort of notification about the site going dead?


----------



## TBP

Not starting the week well - just experienced the same situation. Arch- what happened?


----------



## nded

The www.poopli.com website is back online. There was a minor DNS issue that was quickly resolved this morning.


----------



## pgt

It has been on and off all day for me. I keep getting redirected back the url registration page. All day, if I closed the computer and cleared all cookies I was able to get Poopli up for a period---until I tried to renew the opening page then it goes back to the url registration site. Now I can't get anything else even atfer clearing cookies.


Help!


----------



## hdonzis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pgt* /forum/post/14291041
> 
> 
> It has been on and off all day for me. I keep getting redirected back the url registration page. All day, if I closed the computer and cleared all cookies I was able to get Poopli up for a period---until I tried to renew the opening page then it goes back to the url registration site. Now I can't get anything else even atfer clearing cookies.
> 
> 
> Help!



It has nothing to do with cookies! It simply takes time for the updates to propagate through the system. You'll just have to wait and it should be better soon...


Henry


----------



## bs1211

I was worried that the site was shut down...

Thanks for the info!


----------



## spydermonkey311

lol, people still use Poopli and their ReplayTV? wow.


----------



## adam1991

Using my Replay right now, thank you very much. I have yet to see a need for picture quality that overrides everything that Replay does for me.


----------



## adone36

You mean they haven't convinced you The Simpsons is over the top in HD? LOL. When one of my TVs failed I bought an HD LCD. So far, with 85% of content letterboxed SD or upconverted SD, I don't see the need to abandon my Replays. Also I find Reaper is not improved by HD, etc. Since I don't subscribe to the 12 sports HD pkgs, I'll wait a little longer before I replace the Replays. I have a Sage media PC, but I find even booting it up is rarely worth the effort compared to using the 6 networked Replays.


----------



## rlichtefeld

I know this is an old thread, but for people searching about Poopli, the original Poopli is broken. But, there is a new Poopli replacement: http://poopli.volpe.com


----------



## mlloyd

icecow said:


> It crossed my mind that the information about 55xx replays not working with poopli/noIVS should be moved to the very top and be one of the First things explained. Otherwise there will be a constant stream of people who get their hopes way up then get let down when they discover their 55xx cant do any of it.
> 
> Of course.. if that's what you are trying to do it's different
> 
> Perhaps..
> After 'What is poopli?'
> 
> have the next one read "What ReplayTV Models can be used with poopli?"
> Compatible Models: 4000 and 5000 series ReplayTVs
> Incompatible Models: *5500* series, 3000 series ReplayTVs and all Panasonic Showstoppers.
> 
> something like that.
> 
> it's just feedback, if you don't agree..ignore it
> 
> cow


2xxx are incompatible too, like my 2020.

I'm currently using 5 Replays with Poopli. 3 of these are 55xx units. It's not too hard to do it using WiRNS. Also, it matters what software you have on the Replay.


----------

